# 0900-90000930 - ano3LU.exe



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Dieses Teil hat sich am Samstag von mir zuerst völlig unbemerkt im Hintergrund eingewählt.

Ist diese Nr./dialer schon bekannt usw.?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Ach ja, das Teil war natürlich nach der Einwahl spurlos verschwunden...  :roll:


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Januar 2005)

Das passt immer:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## sascha (17 Januar 2005)

> Dieses Teil hat sich am Samstag von mir zuerst völlig unbemerkt im Hintergrund eingewählt.



Ohne OK-Bestätigung?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Natürlich ohne OK-Bestätigung. Es ging weder ein Fenster auf, noch machte sich der Dialer programmmäßig bemerkbar noch war ich auf einer Seite von der er sich heruntergeladen haben könnte.

Ich habe die Einwahl nur bemerkt weil er davor meine T-Online-Verbindung kappte und somit Outlook mein t-online-Konto nicht mehr abrufen konnte.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

den dialer gibts auch unter 090090000929
siehe
http://www.computerhilfen.de/forum/Printpage.php?board=17;threadid=51606

näheres heute abend
cico


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Nachdem ich jetzt mit der RegTP telefoniert habe, habe ich die Sache mal etwas beobachtet:

- Fenster WINDOWS\System32\ShellExt geöffnet - ist leer

- Über meinen Provider ins Internet eingewählt

- nach einigen Minuten erscheint eine Datei "ai1" - der Name scheint sich aber zu ändern

- noch ein paar Minuten später kappt diese Datei die Verbindung zu meinem Provider und versucht sich unter der 090090000930 einzuwählen


Wenn ich diesen Vorgang aufzeichne müsste es doch für mich nicht allzu schlecht aussehen?

Wie muss ich weiter verfahren?


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Was anderes:
Also formal gehört zur angewählten Nummer 

_Der Link zur RegTP im Linkforum 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89856#89856
modaction _

Der Nummerninhaber ist
matrix telecommunications .com, Inc.
243 5th Avenue #125
10016 New York, NY

ähnliche Dialer gibt es auch unter
090090000929
090090000931
090090000932

Inhalteanbieter ist stets Herr
E*L*, Switzerland

die Seiten, die als Adressierungsmerkmal aufgeführt werden zu den entsprechenden Dialern gehören diesem E*L* oder einem Schweizer Namens C*B*.

Mit dessen Papi, der für das Tun seines Sohnes verantwortlich zu sein angab, habe ich eben telefoniert. War ziemlich ungehalten und sprach von "unseriösem Schmarren", den ich erzählen würde. Dabei habe ich ihn bloss gefragt, was die Seite seines Sohnes mit der Mehrwertenummer 090090000930 zu tun hat.

Wer ihn das auch fragen möchte, die Nummer ist recht einfach zu finden... Man muss nur den Namen des Adressierungsmerkmalsseiteninhabers bei google eingeben, dann stösst man auf den Namen des *H*errn Papa ("Faszination Fliegen") und ein googleschritt weiter hat man, was man braucht. Der gute Herr C.B. besitzt auch noch ein anderes Adressierungsmerkmal dieser Dialer und die Seiten des E*L* liegen auf IPs, auf denen auch seiten des Herrn C*B* liegen.

Also, wer Langeweile hat: Gruezi!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

Kleiner Nachtrag... vielleicht hat wieder jemand die Adresse des Inhalteanbieters falsch übergeben?
Es gibt nämlich einen Herren, der die gleichen Initialen wie E*L* hat und den gleichen Nachnamen, es handelt sich um einen dottore aus Mailand, der im schweizerischen Handelsregister bei einer Firma auftauchte (inzwischen ist er dort gestrichen), die in der gleichen Straße in Lugano sitzt, nur in Nr. 36 - nicht 35!
Soso.


----------



## cicojaka (17 Januar 2005)

[...]
@gast: löcher die RegTP, bleib dran, dokumentier schön... Wenn stimmt, was Du sagst, ist die RegTP am Zuge... und frag doch bitte auch mal nach, warum da zwei Amis stehen dürfen. Würde mich interessieren, was die sagen...


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Januar 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Inhalteanbieter mit evtl. falschem Namen (?) und falscher Adresse, usw. usf.


und  mit ner Hotmailadresse  :x 

cp

PS: unter dem Namen der Firma des Registrierungsverpflichteten  findet sich natürlich nichts 
außer einer  Firma in UK aber nicht in New York


----------



## cicojaka (17 Januar 2005)

Die Sache ist spannend...  - nicht nur deshalb, weil z.B. auf Seiten des Schweizers Bezug genommen wird zu einer schillernden Adresse... 
JASMINE COURT, 
35A  REGENT STR
PO BOX 1777
BELIZE CITY)


----------



## cicojaka (17 Januar 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> außer einer  Firma in UK aber nicht in New York


 stimmt nicht, es GIBT eine "MATRIX TELECOMMUNICATIONS" in New York, aber die haben schon erklärt, nichts damit zu tun zu haben.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Ist ja alles schön und nett wie sich das mit der Firmierung usw. verhält...

Aber für mich als kleinen Internetbetrogenen ist natürlich erstmal im Fordergrund, den evtl. dadurch entstandenen Schaden nicht bezahlen zu müssen 

Natürlich werd ich das weiterverfolgen usw. - passt dazu meine oben beschriebene vorgehensweise?


----------



## cicojaka (18 Januar 2005)

[...]


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Ich habe heute nochmal mit der RegTP telefoniert, sie sind wohl an der Sache auch schon näher dran und damit beschäftigt.

Ich habe jetzt zwei Versionen des Dialers (ändert Name scheinbar täglich), verschiedene Screenshots und ein SnagIt-AVI eingeschickt, auf dem eindeutig zu sehen ist wie der Dialer im WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/ShellExt erscheint, sich versucht einzuwählen und dann wie von selbst verschwindet.

Ich hoffe das dürfte erstmal reichen...


----------



## cicojaka (18 Januar 2005)

Sehr schön, sehr schön. Könntest Du Dich nicht hier anmelden? Mich würden da ein paar Sachen interessieren, die man öffentlich nicht erörtern darf...


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

Hab mich jetzt unter "immo2" hier angemeldet - ich gehe mal davon aus das die ganze Schose hier länger dauern wird *g*

Bin nach der Freischaltung dann wohl auch per PN erreichbar...


----------



## immo2 (18 Januar 2005)

So, bin jetzt angemeldet unter immo2 und freigeschalten.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

kennt jemand das Teil von der Warnmeldung? Das gibts beim Addr.-merkmal des dialers zu -932
Mal nachkucken? Ich bin wieder nur der DAU


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

dokumentiert isses mal


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2005)

das auch  
Fliegen ist Charaktersache...


----------



## immo2 (18 Januar 2005)

Kann es sein daß er es einfach aufgibt?

Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt schon länger als sonst online und im ShellExt-Ordner erscheint der Dialer diesmal noch nicht...


----------



## immo2 (19 Januar 2005)

*Registrierungszeitpunkt*

Ich weiß nicht ob es was zu sagen:



> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0900 - 90000928
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> ...






> 0900 - 90000930
> 
> Diensteanbieter:
> 
> ...


----------



## cicojaka (19 Januar 2005)

Fliegen ist Charaktersache [...]


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> *мы улавливаем их все*


Wir kriegen sie alle?

Oder ist es bei mir zu lange her ... ?


----------



## cicojaka (19 Januar 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist es bei mir zu lange her ...


 Nee. Du liegst durchaus richtig 
Allerdings ist es eine Altavista-Spielerei: Wenn man's ins Englische zurück übersetzt, sagt alta vista "we recover their everything" und übersetzt dies wiederum ins Deutsche als "wir gewinnen ihr alles zurück", was wiederum als "we recover it everything" übersetzt wird, was dann als "wir gewinnen es alles zurück" übersetzt wird. Das ist dann quasi "babelfishish", bzw. Brabbelfischisch bzw. halt Akalogie 
alles unklar?

By the way: Der Dialer scheint tatsächlich nicht mehr aktiv zu sein... Die Warnmeldung von Antivir wegen dieses Dingens da oben bekam ich genau 1x, beim nächsten Besuch kam sie nicht mehr. Die entsprechende Datei wollte ich in Antivirs Quarantäneverzeichnisch schicken, aber da kam's nie an  

Ich nehme an, dass die RegTP diesem Dialer in naher Zukunft die Registrierung entziehen wird, was für die Betroffenen bedeuten würde, dass sie "alles zurück gewinnen", was aber leider noch lange nicht heisst "мы улавливаем их все". Leider.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Januar 2005)

immo2 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein daß er es einfach aufgibt?
> Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt schon länger als sonst online und im ShellExt-Ordner erscheint der Dialer diesmal noch nicht...


 Ja, ich hoffe, das war nur ein kurzer Auftritt...
aber warten wir mal die nächste "Rechnungssaison" ab 
P.S.: Mich würde interessieren, welche Nummern in Italien oder England gewählt wurden. Oder ob sonst noch irgendwer irgednwas zu diesem Dialer weiß...


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

Schön recherchiert, aka, Delaware, Handelsregister, coole Sache...
aber es geht einfacher:
http://www.welt.de/data/2003/04/07/67319.html?prx=1


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2005)

[...]


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

*dialer / shellext*

Tach auch,

hab mir das Ding auch eingefangen.

Und wie werd ich das teil wieder los????


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 Januar 2005)

Post doch mal bitte ein HijackThis Log. Scheinbar funktioniert das Ganze ueber eine Adware, die auf eine Autodialerseite weiterleitet. Waere interessant, welche Programme genau daran beteiligt sind.

Download von HijackThis:
http://www.merijn.org/downloads.html

Anleitung zum Gebrauch:
http://www.rokop-security.de/board/index.php?showtopic=6782

Weitere Infos zu HijackThis, ink. automatischer Auswertung der Logfiles:
http://www.rokop-security.de/board/index.php?showforum=4

Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

*HJT*

is ne ganze latte... und ich als DAU wieder mal keinen plan...


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Januar 2005)

lösch mal wenigstens die persönlichen Daten raus


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

is jetzt wohl zu spät... bin halt n DAU...mist...


----------



## IT-Schrauber (24 Januar 2005)

Also...
nur mal fluechtig draufgeschaut, aber das hier stinkt maechtig gegen den Wind (alles nur meine Meinung, keinerlei Haftung, usw.  )

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sssasasb32] C:\WINDOWS\sssasasb32.exe

Kannst Du die Exe mal einpacken und mir irgendwie zukommen lassen? Wuerd gern mal reinschauen (Details bei Bedarf per PN)...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Januar 2005)

falls noch nicht geschehen:
http://members.linzag.net/680262/HJT/HijackThis.html


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Also...
> nur mal fluechtig draufgeschaut, aber das hier stinkt maechtig gegen den Wind (alles nur meine Meinung, keinerlei Haftung, usw.  )
> 
> O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sssasasb32] C:\WINDOWS\sssasasb32.exe
> ...




sorry, aber ist schon gelöscht.... und flüchtig absolut richtig geschaut, sie WAR es... danke nochma!!!


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2005)

Hallo, auch ich habe mir diesen Dialer eingefangen. Die Nr. ist 0900/90000929. Der DFÜ-Name wird zufällig generiert (z.B. aOX, aBgaNoyioSN, Ruf-Nummer 0). Der Dialer ließ sich bei uns nur durch Formatierung der Festplatte entfernen. Vorher haben wir über True image ein komplettes Festplatten-Backup und Screenshots gemacht. Letztere haben wir in einer Mitteilung eines Verstoßes gegen das 0900er Mißbrauchsgesetz an die RegTp geschickt. Das Ermittlungsergenis steht noch aus. Den strittigen betrag von 38,90 Euro habe wir nicht bezahlt, obwohl die Telekom unseren ersten Widerspruch abgelehnt hat. Wir hören immer wieder, daß sich bei Beträgen unter 80 Euro ein Rechtsstreit sich nicht lohne und man den Betrag besser bezahlen sollte. Dagegen wehren wir uns aber. Denn es kann nicht sein, daß die Telekom und ihre unseriösen Vertragspartner die bei Bagatellbeträgen ungestraft abkassiert und diese diesen Machenschaften wehrlos ausgeliefert ist. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn wir einem Mahnbescheid widerprechen? Gruß Karen R. [/list]


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2005)

> Was passiert eigentlich, wenn wir einem Mahnbescheid widerprechen?


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161
http://www.dialerschutz.de/schadensfall.php

Soweit ich weiß, reicht ein True-Image-Backup nicht für eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung, aber hat denn nun schon irgendwer den Dialer untersuchen können? Und: Wann ist das passiert? Irgendwelche Erinnerungen? Irgendwas?
Ansonsten hoffe ich auf eine schnelle Reaktion der RegTP...
Die ältesten Beschwerden über diesen Dialer, die mir bekannt sind, stammen vom 27.12.2004, 





> Aber trotzdem finde ich die Einwahl nicht wo ich es löschen kann.der Ursacher heißt 090090000929 C:/Windows/System32/ShellExt/all.exe wie bekomme ich das weg





> Aus Zufall hab ich diese Seite hier gesehen. Und ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Allerdings mit dem ergebnis, dass der Dialer auf meiner letzten Rechnung viele Euros Kosten verursacht hat. Ich habe sowohl eine Firewall als auch ein Programm gegen 0190 etc. Nummern. Hat aber wohl beides versagt.
> Ich freue mich auf den Streit mit der telekom und dem Dialertypen...





> Wenn du das mit dem löschen der Nummer 090090000929 rausgefunden hast, sag mal bitte Bescheid - ich habe das gleiche Problem... Habe mitlerweile über die Nummer folgendes herausgefunden:





> eine Nachbarin von mir hat auch Stress mit dem Ding soviel: "090090000929 C:/Windows/System32/ShellExt/all.exe" hatte ich schon rausgefunden, nur liegt an dieser Stelle die "all.exe" logischerweise nicht. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo sich die Sau wirklich versteckt ? Kennt jemand die Kosten dieser Nummer ?





> dieses Problem hatte ich auch! Bis ich den Übeltäter fand. Er heißt sssasas.exe und liegt in Windows. Diesen unbedint löschen, vorger aber aus dem Autostart herausnehmen, sonst läßt er sich nicht löschen. Anschließend auch den Ordner ShellExt samt Inhalt löschen.





> hatte auch Probs damit.....Dailer unbedingt bei der Regulierungsbehörde melden, damit Lizens rückwirkend entzogen wird. Somit müssen auch nicht die Gebühren bezahlt werden.



Ihr seid keine Einzelfälle, der Schlüssel liegt aber bei der Regulierungsbehörde!!!
Bitte Infos posten, so weit möglich, Danke. Ich habe mit dem Schweizer noch eine Rechnung offen 

P.S.: Der RegTP zB sagen, dass offenbar die seiten längst verändert wurden. Ob die Warnmeldung auf einer dieser Seiten was mit der Sache zu tun hat, weiss ich nicht - sie war nicht wiederholbar:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90020#90020

was ist denn ein scriptvirus???



			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> In Ihrem Schreiben setzen Sie mich davon in Kenntnis, dass das/die von Ihnen angezeigte/n Anwahlprogramm/e nicht den Mindestanforderungen nach Amtsblattverfügung 54 / 2003 entspricht/entsprechen.
> Ich werde deshalb Ihrem Hinweis nachgehen, die Angaben überprüfen und ggf. Folgemaßnahmen einleiten.
> Für weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen selbstverständlich gern zur Verfügung.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen ***



ich habe mich aber nicht über den Dialer beschwert, den offenbar die betroffenen Personen erleben mussten, sondern lediglich über das Fenster...

hier ein paar Werbeaussagen eines (möglicherweise?) passenden Dialerprogramms:





> 23.10.04 - New dialer EXE, with automatic redial, +15% productivity


 aha, 82991 Berlin, de. Das andere möglicherweise passende Dialerprogramm wurde am heutigen Tage geschlossen (Meldung in einem webmasterforum von letzter Woche).

Am Rande erwähnt: im Moment gibt es offenbar ein massives Seitensterben im Pornodialerbereich. Ist man liquide genug oder hat man seit liquid genug?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2005)

*** für länger mitlesende Mitleser only ***

sowohl eine der paysites als auch eine "thumb gallery" des Schweizers, der nichts damit zu tun haben will, stammen von der Firma


Advantus Merchants Inc.
JASMINE COURT, 35A
REGENT STR
PO BOX 1777
BELIZE CITY, BELIZE NA
BZ
+357.99015*** 
Fax:+357.99015***

die Firma verwendet auch die folgende Anschrift:
Advantus Merchants Inc.,,
PO Box 640** Paphos,
ZIP: 8071, CYPRUS
[email protected]*.com 

--->???
Network Sol* Inc.
	 Post Box 629**
	 Paphos,Paphos,Cyprus 8070


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, reicht ein True-Image-Backup nicht für eine strafrechtliche Verfolgung...


Das ist richtig, die Image-Sicherung muß stets von den Verfolgungsbehörden oder anderen autorisierten Stellen erfolgen, sonst sind sie i. d. R. nicht gerichtsverwertbar. Außerdem, wer soll ein Backup zerlegen und analysieren? Ich schätze mal, dass Kripostellen und auch die RegTP damit nichts anfangen können.


----------



## TomW (31 Januar 2005)

*Weiteres Opfer*

Hallo,
Ich habe ebenfalls eine unberechtigte Forderung von insgesamt 16,90 Euro erhalten - ich hoffe es wird mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung nicht noch mehr. Die verursachende Nummer ist ebenfalls 090090000929. 
Im Detail wurden am 27.12. 18.54h für 8.16 min 14, 31 Euro berechnet und am 2.1. noch je 2 kurze Einwahlen für insg. 2,58 Euro. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo der Dialer herkommt. 
Im Beschtreibungstext der Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde steht, dass man 2x "OK" eingeben muss, dass der Preis angegeben wird und dass der Dialer wieder einfach zu deinstallieren geht. All dies trifft in meinem Fall nicht zu! 
Ich konnte trotz 2 vorhandener Antivirusprogramme den Dialer bis jetzt nicht auffinden. Bin kein IT.Experte.
Seit dem fliege ich aber regelmäßig mit dem Smartsurfer aus dem Internet, weswegen ich nur noch meinen alten Computer zum surfen verwende, bis das Problem geklärt ist. Ich habe bei der Telekom 0190 und 0900 Nummern sperren lassen und bei T-KOM Einspruch gegen den Rechnungspunkt eingelegt, außerdem mich bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschwert. Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob zuerst die Geldeintreiber kommen oder erst der Dialer die Registrierung verliert.
*Wie seht ihr da die Chancen?
Was kann ich tun, um sicherzugehen, dass der Dialer nicht mehr auf meinem Rechner ist?*
Bisher ist es noch keine große Summe. Es geht mir aber ebenfalls ums Prinzip: Es kann nicht sein, dass diese Typen auf diese Tour tausende Leute mit kleineren Summen abzocken können und so zu Millionären werden.
Grüße
von TomW


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2005)

> Im Beschtreibungstext der Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde steht, dass man 2x "OK" eingeben muss, dass der Preis angegeben wird und dass der Dialer wieder einfach zu deinstallieren geht. All dies trifft in meinem Fall nicht zu!


Zumindest auf der angeblich abzurechnenden Seite befindet sich so etwas NICHT. In den dortigen Bedingungen steht ausdrücklich, dass ein klick auf download ausreicht.
Beschwer dich bei der RegTP, wenn diese Geschäftsleute allerdings wieder so einen tollen Anwalt haben wie die Liechtensteiner Ehrenmänner, dann wird im besten Fall keine Zahlungspflicht bestehen und zwar dann, wenn man der RegTP die Beweise präsentiert, die zu beschaffen sie weder in der Lage ist [da nicht mehr vorhanden] noch in der Lage ist [da ...] 
*Meldet Euch bei der RegTP, beschwert Euch dort, teile ihnen mit, dass da was nicht stimmt!!!*
ansonsten:
erste Hilfe, 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## TomW (31 Januar 2005)

Ich habe mich bereits bei der Regulierungsbehörde beschwert.
Die Aussagen zur Funktionsweise des Dialers stammen aus der Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp
wo ich die betreffende Rufnummer eingegeben habe. 

Die Funktionsweise des hier beschriebenen Dialers stimmt nicht mit der des offensichtlich verursachenden überein:
".... Diese kann nach Eingabe einer Zeichenfolge (z.B. "JA" oder "OK") von einer bestimmten URL downgeloadet und nach einer weiteren Zustimmung gespeichert oder installiert werden. Anschließend muss zum Verbindungsaufbau wiederum ein "JA" oder "OK" in einem entsprechenden Feld eingegeben werden. 
Diese Vorgänge können jederzeit durch die Funktion "Schließen" bzw. "Abbrechen" beendet werden. 
... Die Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung endet mit Schluss der Kommunikationsverbindung, die jederzeit durch Trennen der DFÜ-Verbindung beendet werden kann. ...
Die Kosten der Inanspruchnahme richten sich nach dem im entsprechenden Fenster ersichtlichen Tarif, welcher wie dort angegeben abgerechnet wird. ...
Eine Deinstallation des Einwahlprogramms ist jederzeit durch die Deinstallationsfunktion des Programms möglich. 
.... Die Einwahlsoftware kann ohne Deinstallation jederzeit ohne langwieriges Suchen über die Verknüpfung aktiviert werden."
Jetzt fehlt mir aber der technische Nachweis, dass
a) der Dialer auf meinem Computer installiert ist oder war
b) die Installation nicht so erfolgte, wie angegeben.

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wonach ich auf meinem Computer suchen soll?


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2005)

TomW schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wonach ich auf meinem Computer suchen soll?


Kannst Du den Rechner entbehren? Wo wohnst Du denn? (größere Stadt). Btte Rechner vorerst möglichst unberührt lassen. Ich kann Dir nicht helfen, aber andere


----------



## TSCoreNinja (1 Februar 2005)

@TomW,
kannst Du bitte ein HijackThis Log erstellen und hier als Attachment Posten, siehe ein paar Postings vorher im Thread. Da muesste sich ein Browser Helper Objekt sc.dll oder so finden. Und alles bitte vor dem Loeschen sichern. Haette evt. Interesse an den Dateien. 

@Immo2, hast Du den Dialer noch? Kannst Du mir den bitte mal per PN (als Attachment gezippt) zuschicken?  

Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## immo2 (1 Februar 2005)

@TSCoreNinja

Habe mehrere "Ausführungen" davon gesichert, nur liegen die CDs bei mir zu Hause.

Morgen Mittag kann ich dir die Teile zuschicken.


----------



## BenTigger (1 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Zudem werden gelöschte Dateien nicht mitgesichert, da sie ja gelöscht sind  Es gibt aber Tools, die solche Dateien wieder herstellen können. Dann haben die Behörden zumindest die Chance, vom Dialer gelöschte Daten wiederherzustellen.

Also True Image ziehen, Festplatte ausbauen, neue einbauen, True Image wieder auf die neue Platte aufspielen und die "befallene Platte" als Beweismittel beiseite legen. So hat man die bessere Beweislage, wenn das nicht erst Monate nach dem Vorfall passiert und die gelöschten Bereiche bereits um xten mal überschrieben wurden


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

*090090000929*

Habe mir auch mal wieder einen Dialer eingefangen. Hatte wie beim letzten mal das Problem, dass der Modemton abgeschaltet wurde. Kann aber keine Beweise finden. all.exe war tätig ist aber nicht mehr da. Selbstlöschend? Wo finde ich Nachweise für regTP?
Gruß


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2005)

*Re: 090090000929*



			
				Stahli69 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo finde ich Nachweise für regTP?


Nirgends! Diese Exploitschei... (also die Steuerung über den geöfneten IE durch nachgeladenen Scripte) ist nach dem Schließen des IE, dem Abbruch der Verbindung oder spätestens nach dem Runterfahren des Rechners weg. Was sich nun noch am PC finden lässt, sind allenfalls Hilfs- oder Alibidateien, die keine abschließenden Rückschlüsse auf den Missbrauch der 0900er Nummer oder eine fehlerhafte Dialeranwendung zulassen.
Schreibe der RegTP, was Deiner Meinung nach passiert ist - wenn sich nur genug Leute beschweren, wird die Deregistrierung des Dialers und ggf. die Abschaltung der Nummer schon allein aufgrund des Beschwerdevolumens veranlasst.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2005)

Ach ja, die RegTP... 
bin mal gespannt, wie's da weiter geht...


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, die RegTP....


Mir ist keine andere Behörde bekannt, die nur allein schon wegen des Anscheines...





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ....wenn sich nur genug Leute beschweren, wird ....veranlasst.


...gewisse Maßnahmen ergreift. Blos ab das alles denn auch später im OWi-Verfahren bzw. zivilrechtlich (Schadenersatzforderungen von Anbietern/Registrierungsverantwortlichen) Stand hält? Gewisse Zweifel kann ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist keine andere Behörde bekannt, die nur allein schon wegen des Anscheines... ...gewisse Maßnahmen ergreift.


 Gesetzt den Fall, da wurden Leute beschissen mit einem exploit, gesetzt weiter den Fall, die RegTP unternimmt nichts - Ergebnis: durch einen exploit geschädigte User haben die Arschkarte gezogen. Gesetzt den Fall, es gab keinen exploit und Abzockdialer und die RegTP würde trotzdem dem Dialer die Registrierung entziehen, hätten die Anbieter Grund, sich zu beklagen. (nicht vergessen dabei: Das völlig unzureichende Einwahlfenster, das vorliegt - und die definitiv andere Beschreibung des gesamten Einwählvorgangs auf der webseite im Vergleich zur Erklärung bei der RegTP)

In beiden Fällen drohen also Härten: wenn die RegTP zu scharf ist und deregistriert zu Unrecht, ist das ein "false positive" zum Schaden des Anbieters, reagiert sie zu Unrecht nicht, ist das ein "false negative" zum Schaden der betroffenen Verbraucher (und natürlich auch der betroffenen MITANBIETER), reagiert sie "(zu) spät", werden einige Leute gezahlt haben, weil Druck auf sie ausgeübt wurde - dieses Unrechtsgeld dürfte sich, zählt man alle deregistrierten Dialer zusammen, seit es die Registrierung gibt, auf einen ERHEBLICHEN Betrag summieren, über den es meines Wissens nicht einmal Schätzungen gibt...

Dazu kommt noch, dass es sehr deutliche Hinweise darauf gibt, dass es sich um eine Konstellation handelt, die exakt so schon aufgetaucht ist. Die RegTP müsste in der Lage sein, dies intern zu prüfen. Dann wäre ein Argument auch der "Ruf" der speziellen Anbieter (siehe unten). 

Die RegTP hätte, gesetzt den Fall, die Parallelen wären nicht zufällig, einen Präzedenzfall und könnte sich daran orientieren. In diesem (möglichen) Präzedenzfall tauchten hier im Forum bereits im März 2004 Hinweise auf Unregelmässigkeiten auf, die erst im August (!) zu einer Deregistrierung geführt haben. Mir sind keine Informationen darüber bekannt, wie viele Betroffene damals die Rechnungen bezahlt haben, die zu Unrecht bestanden haben, wie sich im Nachhinein herausstellte.

Ich glaube, dass die RegTP in der Abwägung _false postives_ gegenüber _false negatives_ eine klare Schieflage hat, mitbedingt durch den politischen Willen der Entscheidungsträger auf der gesetzgeberischen Ebene (bzw. konkret: als Folge der unglaublich hoch angesetzten Meßlatte für eine _De_-Registrierung im krassen Widerspruch zu den niedrigen Bedingungen für die Registrierung: nämlich faktisch keine außer der Wahrheitsliebe - womit wieder die Sache mit der ähnlichen Konstellation ins Spiel kommen würde: wenn dies so wäre, hätten die Anbieter schon einmal gelogen...)

Die Leute, die hier im Forum landen oder anderweitig Informationen zu Dialern haben und wissen, wie der Hase läuft (oder der Geldesel i-aaaht) und die nach erfolgreicher Deregistrierung ihr "Lehrgeld" (wieder so eine perverse Umschreibung für Unrechtsgeld) behalten können, trösten sich damit, dass in den Fällen, in denen es zu einer Deregistrierung kommt, FÜR SIE PERSÖNLICH (und für die Gruppe derer, die an diese Information gekommen sind) die Sache gut ausgegangen ist. Von einer übergeordneten Standpunkt aus betrachtet stimmt das mit dem "gut ausgegangen" aber schon dann nicht, wenn nur ein Euro * von irgend jemandem* bezahlt wurde.

Das mag für einen konkret Betroffenen theoretisches und abgehobenes Gefasel sein, für die gesamte Thematik ist es aber durchaus wichtig, weil es nach meiner Auffassung belegt, dass die Registrierung der Dialer irgendwo zwischen "Feigenblatt" und "Scheinverbesserung" anzusetzen ist. In diese Richtung geht z.B. auch die Lächerlichkeit, plötzlich ausländische Adressen von Vertretungsberechtigten zuzulassen aus Angst, diese würden, wenn die RegTP auf einer deutschen Adresse bestehen würde, auf der Grundlage von EU-Richtlinien klagen gegen die klare Verfügung der RegTP, dass Registrierungen mit ausländsichen Adressen nicht angenommen werden...

All diese Seltsamkeiten spielten meines Wissens keinerlei Rolle in den Überlegungen bzw. Diskussionsgrundlagen unser Volksvertreter bei deren Beratungen zu neuen Gesetzen, was freilich nicht nur ein Problem der Mehrwertdienste- und Telekommuniklationsgesetze ist, sondern offenbar typisch für unsere Demokratie, die dann (überspitzt) wohl auch nur als Feigenblatt angesehen werden kann 

P.S.: @redu falls ich Dich missverstanden habe (dein posting ist etwas uneindeutig), sehe das hier einfach als allgemeines statement hne Bezug auf dein posting


----------



## Kalle59 (4 Februar 2005)

@Aka-Aka
Obwohl sich alle Sinne bei mir sträuben, muß ich dir recht geben.Der RegTp scheint das doch alles über den Kopf zu wachsen  :bigcry: 
Diesen Gedankenschmalz, und ich meine das durchweg positiv!, sollte man eigentlich für andere Sachen einsetzen. 
Ergo: Weg mit dem Mehrwertenummernsch......  

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ergo: Weg mit dem Mehrwertenummernsch......


Nö.
Die Nummern sind ok.
Was die Sache untragbar macht sind manipulierbare Dialer, Rückrufdienste und der ganze damit einhergehende Schrott.
Für Sprachdienste sind die Nummern doch ok.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2005)

[...]
Die Spekulationen über den Inhalteanbieter führten bisher zu nichts. Den E*L* von der RegTP mag es geben oder nicht - er ist nicht identisch mit dem E*L*, der eine Hausnummer weiter wohnt. [...]


----------



## Kalle59 (4 Februar 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Kalle59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das man das auch manipulieren könnte! Kann mich aber auch irren  

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## jupp11 (4 Februar 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das man das auch manipulieren könnte! Kann mich aber auch irren


Bisher gibt es keine Erkenntnisse darüber, zumindest bei den 0190-Stöhndiensten.
Ob Hotlines über 0190 die erwartete Leistung erbringen, dürfte subjektiv beurteilt werden. 

Abzocke gibt es bei 0190x Faxabruf (indirekt, Müll oder absichtlich verlangsamt) 
bei Verleitung zum Rückruf , nachlesbar im Festnetz/SMS Forum 

weiter gibt es die  Verleitung zur Einwahl über 0137x, dabei muß wieder unterschieden
 werden zwischen Rückrufverleitung oder Anruf von TV "Rätselsendungen", bei denen hält sich
 mein Mitleid in Grenzen, die nur noch unter dem Raster-Elektronenmikroskop sichtbar sind....

Der "Innovationskraft" der Branche im Ausnutzen der angebotenen technischen Möglichkeiten 
sind allerdings kaum Grenzen gesetzt. Ob der Gesetzgeber willens oder fähig ist, dies zu erkennen bleibt offen 

j.


----------



## Heiko (4 Februar 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kalle59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Problem besteht grundsätzlich.
Deswegen auch meine These dass Mehrkostnummern zur konsequenten Aushebelung von Verbraucherrechten ideal geeignet sind.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @redu falls ich Dich missverstanden habe...


Nein, nein - den Ball hast Du völlig richtig aufgenommen. Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass hier weiterhin absoluter Handungs- und Gesetzgebungsbedarf besteht. Außerdem sind die Kontrollmechanismen unausgereift bis hin zu gar nicht vorhanden - das alles ist ein ganz schöner Schlamassel, den man dem Bürger hier eingebrockt hat. Ein Ende der Misere ist noch lange nicht in Sicht, obwohl es an allen Fronten bröckelt und das Phänomen "Dialer" immer mehr ins Abseits gerät.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2005)

Ich finde, dass dies ein lustiger Dialerfall ist... Der schweizerische Inhaber der Adressierungsseiten behauptet, nichts mit deutschen Mehrwertnummern zu tun zu haben ("hören sie auf, was sie da sagen ist unseriöser Quatsch"), der schweizerische Inhalteanbieter hat keine Ahnung, wovon ich spreche. [edit: das war nicht der Inhalteanbieter, den ich am Telefon hatte. Ich habe ihn 2x gefragt, ob er E* sei und er hat mich 2x falsch verstanden. Der E*L*, mit dem ich gesprochen habe, ist NICHT der E*L* bei der RegTP.]

Jedenfalls ein Dialerfall mit extremem Rumpelstilzchenfaktor... Bin gespannt, wer da bei der RegTP verhandelt, wenn's denn so weit kommt. Oder schreibt die RegTP jetzt erst einmal eine Postkarte nach New York und fragt, ob die bitte den gelöschten Dialer rausrücken würden für die behördliche Inspektion?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Oder schreibt die RegTP jetzt erst einmal eine Postkarte nach New York und fragt, ob die bitte den gelöschten Dialer rausrücken würden für die behördliche Inspektion?


 :vlol: ...so war es mKn mal angedacht! Vor genau einem Jahr hatte ich, bei einem freundlichen Besuch der RegTP, mal diese Tatsache aufgeworfen und habe bis heute keine brauchbare Antwort erhalten. 


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Der schweizerische Inhaber der Adressierungsseiten behauptet, nichts mit deutschen Mehrwertnummern zu tun zu haben ("hören sie auf, was sie da sagen ist unseriöser Quatsch"), der schweizerische Inhalteanbieter hat keine Ahnung, wovon ich spreche.


...das ist ja schon fast wie bei Newlines G. O., der sich nach Offenbarung des Schadens auch aus den Datenbanken der RegTP befreien und nachträglich irgend einen Nachfolger eingesetzt haben wollte.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2005)

*090090000929*

Auch mich hats erwischt. Und zwar das erste mal am 24.12.04. Schöne Weihnachtsüberraschung. Hab bei der Telekom bereits Beschwerde eingelegt. Da ich die Einwahl über den Dialer nie bestätigt habe und niemals über die Kosten informiert wurde. Werde jetzt bei der Regulierungsbehörde Einspruch einlegen. Hat schon jemand nähere Informationen, ob man den Betrag zahlen muß, oder nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2005)

Nein, im Moment ist der Status so: Es gibt einen registrierten Dialer, das bedeutet: jemand hat sich hingestellt und bei der Regulierungsbehörde erklärt, dass sein Dialer nett und lieb und fair ist.
Die RegTP hat gestrahlt, den Dialer in die Datenbank eingetragen und der Betroffene kann jetzt schauen, wo er bleibt 
Im Ernst: Die RegTP sei angeblich an der Sache dran, aber Du schreibst ja, dass das schon am 24.12.2004 war - was will die RegTP also finden?
Kannst Du Dich an irgend etwas erinnern, was Du damals gemacht hast?
Hast Du deinen PC gründlich untersucht? (hijack this, aktueller virenscanner).
Irgendein Indiz dafür, dass was nicht gestimmt hat? 
welche Nummer wurde wann angewählt?


----------



## chromata (5 Februar 2005)

Bin auch davon betroffen (18x angewählt, 30 EUR incl MwSt). Meldung bei der ist RegTP telefonisch erfolgt. Gleicher Hinweis, wie hier schon im Forum zu lesen: Die RegTP ist dran: Die Sache ist beim Anwalt der RegTP. Dadurch dass sich der Dailer selbst zerstört, ist der Nachweis/rechtliche Handhabe schwierig und kann etwas dauern.

Kundenfeindlich und nahezu geschäftsschädigend  ist das Verhalten der Telekom: Mit dem Hinweis auf den laufenden Prozess bei der RgTP hatte ich um kooperativen Umgang in dieser Sache gebeten und darum, den strittigen Rechnungsbetrag bis zur Klärung auszusetzen. Man ignoriert diese Hinweise, die RegTP reagiere sonst auch immer sehr schnell und zieht sich hinter die formaljuristische Rechtslage zurück. Man sieht "keinen Raum für Kooperation". Der Dailer sei registiert: Zahlungsverpflichtung.

Meine Einzugsermächtigung ist widerrufen, der Differenzbetrag ist üerwiesen. Heute erhalte ich nun die mit Mahngebühren belegte Überweisungsaufforderung für den strittigen Betrag.

Meine Fragen:
- Wie lange wartet erfahrungsgemäß die T-KOM bis zur Sperrung des Anschlusses ?
- Wie lange kann so etwas bei der RegTP noch dauern ?
- Wenn ich nun doch zahle, kann ich den Betrag später zurückfordern, wenn diese Nummer und der Dailer von der RegTP gesperrt ist ? 
  Wenn ja von wem, T-KOM oder Matrix C. ?
- Muss ich eine Anzeige gegen den Registrierungsverpflichteten erstatten?

Von einer Sperrung der nummer durch die RegTP gehe ich mal aus. Es wird wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2005)

viele deiner Fragen werden hier beantwortet
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161
http://www.dialerschutz.de/schadensfall.php

eine Antwort auf die Frage zum "Anschluss sperren" fand ich auf die Schnelle nicht, aber das dürfen die nicht so einfach... 
Das bei der RegTP kann Monate dauern, soweit ich weiß, steht der "deutsche Deregistrierungsrekord" allerdings bei 14 Tagen oder so (Teleflate). 

Ich persönlich würde nicht zahlen, warum auch? Wenn Du Sorgen hast, versuche zumindest, möglichst viel Zeit zu gewinnen. Ich weiß nicht, ob und wo man gezahltes Geld zurück bekommen kann. Wenn Du gezahlt hast, bist ja plötzlich Du der zivilrechtlich Fordernde, wenn der Dialer deregistreirt wird. Ich kenn mich da aber nicht aus.

ich würde die Telekom in Sachen Registrierung hierauf verweisen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3123

kann man denn nichts dagegen unternehmen, dass die Telekom diesen Quatsch von registriert=legal weiter treibt, obwohl der Prozentsatz deregistrierter Dialer seit 8/2003 beachtlich ist? Ich finde das skandalös...
Nee, ich finde es nicht skandalös, aber darf es öffentlich nicht härter formulieren...
MAgenta hat in dieser Frage eine Lernresistenz an der Debilitätsgrenze...


----------



## chromata (5 Februar 2005)

*Dailer 090090000929*

Danke erst mal für die Hinweise. - Werde mich heute abend mit ein paar technischen Beoabachtungen mit Screen Shot wieder melden.


----------



## Reducal (5 Februar 2005)

chromata schrieb:
			
		

> - Wie lange wartet erfahrungsgemäß die T-KOM bis zur Sperrung des Anschlusses?


Eigentlich darf sie das nicht, wenn der unstrittige Teil der Forderung beglichen ist, steht so im TDG (wo genau weiß ich gerade nicht).


			
				chromata schrieb:
			
		

> - Wie lange kann so etwas bei der RegTP noch dauern?


Unter Umständen Monate, in ähnlichen Fällen etwa 4 bis 6. Es sei denn, das Beschwerdevolumen ist so hoch, dass man in Bonn die Notbremse zieht.



			
				chromata schrieb:
			
		

> - Wenn ich nun doch zahle, kann ich den Betrag später zurückfordern, wenn diese Nummer und der Dialer von der RegTP gesperrt ist?


Wenn Du "mit Vorbehalt" zahlst, ist das Geld erstmal weg und der Ärger mit der T-Com auch. Sollt die Registrierung dann doch mal entzogen werden, dann kannst Du zwar das Geld von der T-Com wieder zurück fordern, wirst Dich aber ewig gedulden müssen. Die T-Com zahlt nämlich erst wieder aus, wenn die Deregistrierung rechtskräftig ist (das kann mehr als ein Jahr dauern).



			
				chromata schrieb:
			
		

> - Wenn ja von wem, T-KOM oder Matrix C.?


Generell von der T-Com. An diese (dubiose) Matrix oder den "kleinen" Mann in den USA bzw. den schweizer Webmaster wird man wahrscheinlich gar nicht rankommen. Es ist zu vermuten, dass die Adressdaten alle gefact sind.



			
				chromata schrieb:
			
		

> - Muss ich eine Anzeige gegen den Registrierungsverpflichteten erstatten?


Du musst nicht, kannst aber. Das Geld können Dir die Behörden jedoch nicht bewahren, denen geht es nur um die strafrechtliche Schiene - das mit der Forderung ist zivil von Dir selbst (bzw. mit einem Anwalt) zu bewältigen. Solltest Du tatsächlich eine Anzeige erstatten wollen, dann musst Du den Rechner (möglichst unbenutzt seit dem Schaden) den Behörden zur Verfügung stellen, damit ein EDV-Sachverständiger ein gerichtsverwertbares Gutachten erstellen kann. Alles andere ist Murks!


----------



## AW312 (5 Februar 2005)

chromata schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Fragen:
> - Wie lange wartet erfahrungsgemäß die T-KOM bis zur Sperrung des Anschlusses ?



Kommt drauf an. Du hast alles andere überwiesen und nur den Betrag für PRS nicht mitüberwiesen und dies auf dem Überweisungsträger auch so vermerkt? Dann gar nicht. Der Betrag geht dann irgendwann Richtung Rechtsanwalt. 
Ansonsten wird ab 75 EUR gesperrt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> chromata schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nun ja, die Matrix in Dover, Delaware - da gibt es Ansprechpartner in Bingen am Rhein, Berlin (und wenn's sein soll auch in Dover, Delaware) und was die Schweizer angeht... Gefühlsmäßig würde ich den Inhalteanbieter für koscher halten, ist aber nur meine Menschenkenntnis... [update: jepp, jedenfalls der, den ich für den Inhalteanbieter hielt, der ist ein inzwischen ziemlich genervter Schweizer Arzt]

Es gibt aber noch zwei andere Kandidaten... Denen würde ich gerne an die Wäsche (lingerie) gehen 

übrigens hänge ich mal im Anhang den Trafficverlauf der vier Adressierungsmerkmale hin (090090000929 090090000930 090090000931 090090000932 )
Ist nicht so aussagekräftig. Spannend ist der hohe Wert für die -32er Variante schon Mitte November. Hmm, wenn es da Probleme gegeben hätte, wären die schon hier aufgetaucht, sind doch schon zwei Rechnungen gewesen seither.
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob von den Hügelchen Mitte Januar in den nächsten Wchen hier was spürbar sein wird...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

Was würde passieren, wenn alle (oder zumindest viele) von diesem Dialer betroffene User Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten würden ? Ich glaube nicht, daß die Staatsanwaltschaft dann alle PCs einsammeln läßt. Allein schon die Flut der Anzeigen würde doch einen gewissen Handlungsdruck erzeugen, oder ?


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2005)

@ Gerlinde,

wünschenswert wäre, wenn jeder Betroffene/Anzeigenerstatter seinen Rechner für eine Auswertung zur Verfügung stellt. Sollte dem nicht so sein, muss (erfahrungsgemäß) das Verfahren eingestellt werden, da gerichtsverwertbare Beweise (Gutachten eines EDV-Sachverständigen) fehlen.
Allein nur wegen der Quantität oder dem Anzeigenvolumen kann es mEn keinen positiven Abschluss eines Verfahrens geben. Aber generell gilt - jede einzelene Anzeige muss durch die Behörden verfolgt werden. Eine Flut von Anzeigen (wie Du es beschreibst) bringt jedoch nicht mehr Qualität der Ermittlungen - mMn sogar eher das Gegenteil. Außerdem würden die Anzeigen auf das Bundesgebiet verteilt eingehgen und überall dort verarbeitet, wo die Geschädigten diese erstattet haben - eine Bündelung wird  in den meisten Dialerfällen durch eine einzige StA nicht angestrebt, auch wenn das sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

*Re: 090090000929*



			
				Mike222 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die Einwahl über den Dialer nie bestätigt habe und niemals über die Kosten informiert wurde. Werde jetzt bei der Regulierungsbehörde Einspruch einlegen. Hat schon jemand nähere Informationen, ob man den Betrag zahlen muß, oder nicht?



Hallo Mike, ich bin auch betroffen und habe bereits bei der Telekom Widerspruch eingelegt. Diese hat trotz meiner zugesandten entsprechenden Screenshots auf der Zahlung des strittigen Betrages bestanden mit dem Hinweis, daß der Dialer registriert sei. Ich habe trotzdem nicht bezahlt und den Fall der RegTp zur Prüfung übergeben. Die RegTp hat die Akte wohl an ihre Rechtsabteilung weitergegeben, so m.E. zu erwarten ist, daß dem Anbieter die Registrierung entzogen wird. Außerdem habe ich Strafanzeige gegen den Anbieter und die Telekom wegen des Verdachts auf Computerbetrugs erstattet. Ich kann nur jedem raten, nicht zu bezahlen!  Sobald ich von Polizei oder RegTp etwas Neues erfahre, werde ich berichten. Gruß K.R.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Habe auch so ein Teil auf dem PC aber leider nicht so viel Ahnung davon wie scheinbar andere hier. jedenfalls kam heute die Rechnung der telekom! Da war dann was mit dieser 0900...931 Nummer welche sich mehrmals eingewählt hat! Die Datei ssasasb32 habe ich ebenfalls gefunden und es war auch der Fall, dass die Verbindung zum Internet auf einmal getrennt war und eine wiederanwahl durchgeführt werden sollte, genau das wovon hier vorher schonmal die Rede war.
Bei der RegTP habe ich schon angerufen, dort wurde mich auch gesagt das das so ein Typ auf der schweiz sei und das die dem schon auf den Fersen wären...
naja ich wollte jetzt wissen was ich genau machen muss! Die Datei sssasasb32 löschen oder noch als Beweis auf dem PC lassen?? 
Wählt sich der PC jetzt immernoch über diese Dialernummer ein obwohl ich eigentlich die Verbindung ganz normal herstelle?? 
Wo fängt man sich diesen Dialer ein??
PS: habe auch mal in diesen besagten ordner shellext unter windows/system geguckt, da ist nichts zu sehen aber unten steht
 0 Objekte (und 1 verstecktes) 60 KB
wie gesagt habe nicht sooo viel ahnung von der ganzen sache, daher wäre ich froh wenn ihr ein paar Tips hättet!


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Februar 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der RegTP habe ich schon angerufen, dort wurde mich auch gesagt das das so ein T... auf der schweiz sei


richtig, der mit der hotmail-addi ...
RegTP

cp

PS: Der betreibt auch die ...929,  932  und wahrscheinlich noch ein paar weitere 
http://www.computerhilfen.de/hilfen-17-51606-0.html


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Februar 2005)

Immer wieder gern genommen:
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 Februar 2005)

@Gast, kannst Du mir bitte dringend die sssasasb32 zuschicken. Und zwar am besten als private Nachtricht (PN) und in gezippter Form (es ist nicht erlaubt,  exe Dateien als PN anzuhaengen). Auf jeden Fall als Beweis sichern! Und schalt mal die Ansicht von versteckten System-Dateien ein
Beschreibung z.B. hier
http://www.tippscout.de/windows-versteckte-dateien-anzeigen-lassen_tipp_2446.html
und berichte, was Du da findest.
Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Februar 2005)

Eine Bitte an alle Betroffenen:
noch verfügbare verdächtige Dateien NICHT LÖSCHEN, sondern ERST SICHERN!
bei Beschwerden bei der RegTP bitte darauf hinweisen, dass die Dialer 090090000929, 090090000930, 090090000931 und 090090000932 möglicherweise zusammen gehören. Wenn man sich beschwert, dringend darauf hinweisen, dass es schon Beschwerden gibt. Ich selbst habe mich z.B. bei der RegTP über einen Dialer beschwert, der noch gar nicht aufgetaucht zu sein scheint. Ich kenne mich mit der Organisation bei der RegTP nicht aus - aber nicht dass da was verloren geht...

BESONDERS BEGEHRT sind die dazu gehörigen Dateien aus c:\windos\downloaded program files und natürlich diese sssasasb32.exe sowie weitere Dateien, die möglicherweise zufällig benannt werden... (wer hat einen Ordner "shell ext" und was ist da drin???).

Bitte als zip-file oder in "txt" umbenannt per PN an den Vorposter senden (oder an mich, aber ich würde die nur weiter leiten)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

Im Prinzip ist diese Sache erledigt. Jetzt geht's ans aufräumen... wenn man das schon bei matlock konsequent gemacht hätte, wäre die letzte Razzia 'n bisschen größer ausgefallen 
aber was nicht ist, könnte ja noch kommen...
der Liquid-ator


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....wäre die letzte Razzia 'n bisschen größer ausgefallen...


Wie, noch größer? Und hast Du eigentlich eine Ahnung, was "_groß_" bedeutet?


----------



## immo2 (9 Februar 2005)

*Rechnung da *schweiß-von-der-Stirn-wisch**

So, meine Rechnung lag gestern auch im Briefkasten. Nach ganz vorsichtigem öffnen hab ich mir erstmal den Schweiß von der Stirn gewischt...

Gott sei Dank erstmal nicht so schlimm wie ich befürchtete.

2 Einwahlen mit 09009000930 a rd. 7 Minuten zu je 13,xx Euro und nochmal ein paar Sekunden.

Rechnungsbetrag PRS rd 28 Euro plus Steuer.

Naja, jetzt erstmal Einspruch einlegen. Lohnt sich bei so einer "geringen" Schadensumme überhaupt eine Anzeige bei der Polizei?


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2005)

...das musst Du selbst entscheiden, Gerlinde hatte eine Seite zuvor auch schon die Idee


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Gerlinde,
> 
> wünschenswert wäre, wenn jeder Betroffene/Anzeigenerstatter seinen Rechner für eine Auswertung zur Verfügung stellt. Sollte dem nicht so sein, muss (erfahrungsgemäß) das Verfahren eingestellt werden, da gerichtsverwertbare Beweise (Gutachten eines EDV-Sachverständigen) fehlen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

[quote="Signore E*L*]um Ihre Fragen pruefen zu koennen, benoetigen wir eine Kopie Ihrer Telefonrechnung.
Aus dieser Rechnung sollte hervorgehen, welcher Telekommunikationsanbieter fuer welchen Tag und welche Uhrzeit etwas berechnet hat (sogenannter Einzelverbindungsnachweis).
Ohne diese Informationen koennen wir keine weitergehende Pruefung vornehmen.
Wenn von Ihrem Anschluss keine Einwahlen mehr zu kostenpflichtigen 
Rufnummern erfolgen sollen (Sie muss ja nicht von Ihnen selbst erfolgt sein, sondern kann durch Dritte/Besucher/Familienmitglieder etc. von Ihrem Anschluss ausgefuehrt worden sein.), bietet die Deutsche Telekom die permanente Sperrung der Rufnummerngassen 0190 und 0900 an. Wir emfehlen diese Sperrung ggf.!
Lav*[/quote]
*rotolando del pavimento sul ridere *


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53758


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2005)

...was das betrifft, können wir ja in einem Jahr nochmal drüber plaudern - hier hinkt der Vergleich!


----------



## immo2 (16 Februar 2005)

So, letzte Woche ordentlich mit Musterbrief Einspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt.

Gestern doch tatsächlich ein freundlicher Anruf eines Telekommitarbeiters der mir mitteilte, die 0900er-Kosten seien erstmal "ausgebucht" und ich sollte mich doch bitte einmal melden, wenn ich mal wieder was von der RegTP höre.

Na bitte - geht doch  8)


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2005)

immo2 schrieb:
			
		

> ... die 0900er-Kosten seien erstmal "ausgebucht" ...



Das heißt bei der T-Com aber nur "vorerst nicht berechnet" - der Buchungsvorgang erscheint nicht in der laufenden Abrechnung, das Forderungsmanagement ist vorübergehend ausgesetzt. Die Zeiten der weiteren Verzögerung sind teritorial unterschiedlich, das reicht von sechs Wochen bis drei Monaten.
Sollte bis dahin keine Maßnahme bei der RegTP getroffen worden oder das Beschwerdevolumen zu den immer gleichen Mehrwertnummern bei der T-Com nicht erheblich hoch sein, dann kommt es womöglich wieder zum "einbuchen" oder das Inkassounternehmen Seiler bemüht sich gleich der Forderung. Also, besser mit dem Freudestanz noch etwas abwarten!


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Februar 2005)

immo2 schrieb:
			
		

> ...  und ich sollte mich doch bitte einmal melden, wenn ich mal wieder was von der RegTP höre. ....


Diesen Hinweis würde ich ernst nehmen und deshalb  an der RegTP "dranbleiben" und notfalls erinnern. Die Forderung scheint nur ausgesetzt / storniert. Margenta T hat sie nicht ausgebucht bzw. darauf verzichtet.


----------



## immo2 (16 Februar 2005)

> Also, besser mit dem Freudestanz noch etwas abwarten!



Schon klar, daß das Ende erst erreicht ist, wenn ich was von der RegTP schwarz auf weiß hab.

Trotzdem in meinen Augen schonmal erfreulich, daß der Betrag erstmal nicht abgebucht wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2005)

Weiß inzwischen jemand, welche UK-Nummer der Dialer wählt(e)?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

*Dialer*

Hallo Zusammen, 
Zunächst einmal volgendes, habe eigentlich keine Ahnung von der Sache, und hoffe das mir hier jemand Helfen kann.
habe auch das Problem mit den ...929, ...930, ...931 Dialern.  Habe damit dann ca. €100,- auf meiner Telekom Rechnung gehabt. 
Es wurde, weiter vorne, nach der sssasasb32 Datei  gefragt, habe die noch. 
Hatte das ganze auf meiner Vorletzten Telefon Rechnung und nun auf der letzten nur noch drei weitere Berechnungen zu Beginn und dann nichts mehr.
Habe die €100,- nicht bezahlt und nun von der lieben Telekom nen Brief mit ner Adresse vom Anbieter usw. bekommen. auch sagen die mir das mein Einspruch nicht gerechtfertigt wäre..... 
Wie beschwere ich mich bei der RegTP?

schon mal vielen dank fürs lesen


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2005)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				GuRo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie beschwere ich mich bei der RegTP?



Am besten per E-Mail an [email protected] - schreibe Deine Telefonnummer und Deine vollständigen Adressdaten dazu sowie einen genauen Sachverhalt, wie Dir was passiert ist. Die Abrechnungen auf der Telefonrechnung tun bei der RegTP nur wenig zur Sache, erwähne aber möglichst die genauen Sessionzeiten gem. Einzelverbindungsnachweis.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (19 Februar 2005)

Liebe Geschädigten,

dies ist hier offensichtlich ein Fall, bei dem der Dialeranbieter die Registrierungsvorschriften in keinerlei Weise eingehalten hat.  Ob und wann das bei der RegTP zu Konsequenzen führen wird, wissen alleine die, aber eine Nachfrage kann nicht schaden. In der RegTP Datenbank unter http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp gibts das "Adressierungsmerkmal", wo man sehr schnell durch Klicken auf der Dialerinstallation landet (NB: dies alles klappt nur bei Modemanbindung). Man muss einmal ein dubioses ActiveX Zertifikat für eine sc.cab bzw "Cax Object" bestätigen und hat seinen Einwahldialog auf dem Desktop. Bei Win2000 musste ich das Ganze 2mal durchführen, bei Win ME gings direkt (liebe Abzocker, zu d****, die Einwahlsoftware auf verschiedenen Platformen auszutesten???). Quizfrage an alle: Welche Punkte erfüllt dieser Einwahldialog nicht (siehe Screenshot)? Ich hab spontan zwei gefunden...  Der hier angezeigte Dialer ist übrigens tatsächlich der registrierte Wer von den Betroffenen das für seine Beschwerde dokumentieren will, könnte z.B. mit dem Programm MWSnap Screenshots erstellen. BTW, beim Schliessen des Dialers löscht sich dieser selbst, daher vor dem Schliessen z.B. auf Diskette kopiern. Dieses Vorgehen ist nur den Experimentierfreudigen angeraten... Anschliessend sollte unbedingt mit HijackThis die Datei sc.dll entfernt werden. 

Ach, und diese sssasasb32 Datei ist laut Virenscanner ein Trojaner ist, was heisst, dass der oben beschriebene Weg vermutlich nicht derjenige ist, auf dem der Dialer isntalliert wurde . Warum nicht mal der Alibi-Dialer gesetzeskonform ist, weiss wohl nur der Dialerdruecker...

Grüße,
TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2005)

*Re: Dialer*

[email protected], da isser ja... Und wie lange braucht die RegTP, um herauszufinden, was nicht ok ist? Mit welchen Mitteln untersuchen die das? (ich empfehle: FIELMANN!)


			
				tscn schrieb:
			
		

> Der hier angezeigte Dialer ist übrigens tatsächlich der registrierte Wer von den Betroffenen das für seine Beschwerde dokumentieren will, könnte z.B. mit dem Programm MWSnap Screenshots erstellen.


und wer da nicht so firm ist, dem hilft tscn dabei sicher, gelle?
siehe zum screenshot auch:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/10/index.html



			
				GuRo schrieb:
			
		

> Wie beschwere ich mich bei der RegTP?
> schon mal vielen dank fürs lesen


Ich weiß nicht, ob's dafür Regeln gibt... (siehe reducal-posting zwei drüber)
Ruf doch mal an bei der RegTP und sage denen, was bei Dir los war und dass Du diese Datei hast (von der ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob das nun der Dialer ist). Verweise Sie evtl. gerne auch auf die threads hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8864
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9024

Die sind eigentlich dann schon hilfsbereit...

Bereits im Januar antwortete die RegTP auf eine Anfrage


> In Ihrem Schreiben setzen Sie mich davon in Kenntnis, dass das/die von Ihnen angezeigte/n Anwahlprogramm/e nicht den Mindestanforderungen nach Amtsblattverfügung 54 / 2003 entspricht/entsprechen.Ich werde deshalb Ihrem Hinweis nachgehen, die Angaben überprüfen und ggf. Folgemaßnahmen einleiten.


Standardgelaber?
Ich habe noch einmal nachgefragt und mitgeteilt, dass der link zum (Alibi-?)dialer nicht mehr aktiv ist (mit screenshot), auf die Frage, was die RegTP tun will, wenn kein dialer mehr da ist, den sie nachträglich begutachten können, antwortete er nebulöses Zeugs von "links, die mal aktiv sind und mal nicht". (Daher: nochmals [email protected])

HAT IRGEND JEMAND IRGEND EINE KONTAKTINFO VON TELEKOM ODER REGTP, DIE NICHT IN DER DATENBANK STEHT? (auch wenns nur ne andere Hausnummer ist)?
würde mich interessieren...


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2005)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf doch mal an bei der RegTP und sage denen, was bei Dir los war und dass Du diese Datei hast (von der ich immer noch nicht weiß, ob das nun der Dialer ist). Verweise Sie evtl. gerne auch auf die threads hier:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8864
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9024
> ...


Nicht anrufen, immer schriftlich - am besten per E-Mail, da sich so die Links besser und eher fehlerfrei übermittlen lassen. Zu den von Aka geposteten Hinweislinks dürfte der Beitrag von TSCoreNinja am besten dazu passen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=94496#94496


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

*090090000931*

Ich habe ebenfalls auf meiner telekom rechnung diese 090090000931 Nummer. Von der Telekom aus ist das eine PRS Verbindung, díe ich selbst gewählt haben soll. daraufhin habe ich eine Freecallnummer von der tele. bekommen, die die inhaber bestimmter firmen mit 0190/01900/0900 nummern identiefizieren soll. Die 0800-3301900. Hat auch gut funktioniert. Die Firma heißt bei mir ebenfalls matrix telecommunications .com, Inc. Jedoch sitzt diese nicht in New york sondern in Berlin.
Jetzt frage ich mich ob es eine form von dialer ist oder ob ich diese nummer selbst gewählt habe. Muss ich das nun zahlen oder nicht?
bitte um beantwortung.
dennisst


----------



## A John (19 Februar 2005)

*Re: 090090000931*



			
				dennisst schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt frage ich mich ob es eine form von dialer ist oder ob ich diese nummer selbst gewählt habe.


Also, wenn Du es schon nicht beantworten kannst... [Kristallkugelsuch]


			
				dennisst schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich das nun zahlen oder nicht?


Die Beantwortung dieser Frage wäre, selbst wenn die Kristallkugel dazu was hergibt, vermutlich unerlaubte Rechtsberatung. Wenn das hier einer macht, kriegt das Forum Ärger. (Und deshalb machts keiner).


			
				dennisst schrieb:
			
		

> bitte um beantwortung.


Beim Anwalt Deines Vertrauens.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

Na, dann bedanke ich mich für diese klare und aussagekräftige Antwort
Wollte eigentlich niemand zu nahe treten..


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2005)

*Re: 090090000931*



			
				dennisst schrieb:
			
		

> Jedoch sitzt diese nicht in New york sondern in Berlin.


Woher weiß Du das und wo kann man das ggf. nachlesen?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

Es gibt eine freecall nummer der Telekom. 0800-3301900
Dort bekommt man bescheid wer der inhaber ist


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

*'hab ihn auch*

Tach zusammen,
auch ich hab mir den ..929er-Dialer eingefangen.
Rechnungsbetrag war ca. 30 Euronen.
Bei der RegTp habe ich sofort angerufen, der Typ sagte mir, das Ding installiert sich offenbar über einen Trojaner und ist selbstlöschend.. aber soweit waren wir in diesem thread ja schon.
Inzwischen habe ich die Lastschrift gestoppt, den strittigen Betrag abgezogen und überwiesen, ein "netter" Drohbrief der Telekom ist heute bei mir eingegangen... schließlich ist der Anbieter ja "seriös"...
Beim Scannen meines Rechners konnte ich nur folgenden Trojaner finden: TR/Dldr.Small.ahf
Kann der damit was zu tun haben?
Sichern konnte ich das Ding leider nicht, nur löschen, einen Screenshot vom Virenscanner mit der Fundanzeige habe ich aber.
Weiter oben war die Rede vom ShellExt-Ordner.
Habe gleich mal nachgesehen, ihn gefunden und da war auch was drin und plötzlich war der Ordner leer. Weiß leider nicht mehr wie die Datei im Order hieß. Komisch!?
Grüße
Osso


----------



## Anonymous (19 Februar 2005)

*all.exe*

Gerade fällt mir wieder ein wie die Datei hieß: War eine "all.exe"
(ich werd langsam verkalkt). Aber das Ding ist wie gesagt verschwunden.
Osso


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Februar 2005)

*Re: 090090000931*

-hat sch erledigt-


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2005)

Wie sollte ich nun auf den netten brief von der Telekom reagieren?


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2005)

Wenn mir sowas passiert, würde ich am Widerspruch festhalten, dass der T-Com nochmals schriftlich mitteilen und dabei auf evtl. bevorstehende Maßnahmen der RegTP verweisen.



			
				Osso schrieb:
			
		

> ...Telekom... schließlich ist der Anbieter ja "seriös"...


Woher wollen die das wissen - momentan weiß (außer den Initiatoren der Dialeranwendung selbst) niemand in D, wer der Nutznießer der manipulierten Dialereinwahl ist und aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auch nicht, wer hinter der dubiosen Matrix in NY steckt.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2005)

Hab ich mich am Telefon verhört oder gibt die Telekom eine Berliner Adresse an und eine Telefonnummer 001647885****?
Das wäre Ontario/Toronto in Canada???


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich mich am Telefon verhört oder gibt die Telekom eine Berliner Adresse an und eine Telefonnummer 001647885****?
> Das wäre Ontario/Toronto in Canada???



...hast Dich nicht verhört. Der Registrierungsverantwortliche hat einen hier nicht unbekannten Namen - Mr. X (das Gegenteil von Groß). Die genannte Adresse ist:


			
				08003301900 schrieb:
			
		

> Matrix Telekommunication.com
> Prenzlauer Allee 36
> 10405 Berlin


----------



## OSWIN (23 Februar 2005)

*Matrix telecommunications 090090000929 -930*

Wir wurden auch Opfer.
Rate jedem sich an RegTP zu wenden.
Telekom ist überhaupt nicht kooperativ.
Habe Strafanzeige gegen Matrix wg. Betrug und
Telekom wg. Beihilfe zum Betrug erstellt.


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2005)

*Re: Matrix telecommunications 090090000929 -930*



			
				OSWIN schrieb:
			
		

> .... und Telekom wg. Beihilfe zum Betrug erstellt.



Was mMn nicht viel bringen wird. Die T-Com muss das Inkasso für die derzeit (noch) registrierten Dialer und deren Mehrwertnummern durchführen. Aber wenn sich die Beschwerden der Endkunden bei der T-Com weiter häufen, so wird man wahrscheinlich dort (noch vor Maßnahmen der RegTP) die Abschaltung der Nummern und das Aussetzen des Forderungsmanagements veranlassen.


----------



## Teleton (24 Februar 2005)

*Re: Matrix telecommunications 090090000929 -930*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die T-Com muss das Inkasso für die derzeit (noch) registrierten Dialer und deren Mehrwertnummern durchführen.



Wieso müssen die ? Kann doch nur aufgrund einer vertraglichen Verpflichtung zwischen M aus NY beruhen. Da wird die DTAG doch im Vertrag sicherlich Reglungen getroffen haben was bei Missbrauch zu tun ist.


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2005)

...genau das hatte ich mit meinem Artikel zuvor gemeint. Doch wer soll den Riesen wachrütteln, wenn es die Endkunden nicht können?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Februar 2005)

In gewisser Weise hast Du Recht, aber: der Riese schläft nicht, er stellt sich schlafend. Das ist mein Vorwurf an Magenta. Wer schläft, sündigt nicht, wer sich schlafend stellt, sündigt doppelt.


----------



## Phil00308 (28 Februar 2005)

immo (Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Teil hat sich am Samstag von mir zuerst völlig unbemerkt im Hintergrund eingewählt.
> 
> Ist diese Nr./dialer schon bekannt usw.?



Hallo,
ich wollt mich noch mal nach dem neusten Stand wg der Dialersache 0900 90000-929 erkundigen!
Was hast du jetzt gemacht, gezahlt oder nicht gezahlt an die Telekom?
Hab jetzt zum 2.Mal ein schreiben von der Telekom bekommen, dass ich unverzügl bezahlen soll(drohen sogar mit Anschlusssperre!)
Aber ich will nicht bezahlen, bin mir sicher, dass der Dialer illegal ist!!!
Hab auch bei der RegTP noch mal angerufen, die sagten, dass Sie die Sache gerade prüfen und wohl auch eher der Meinung sind dass das nicht ganz Korrekt ist was mit der Nr. getrieben wird!

Aber Sie können noch nicht sagen, ob Registrierung überhaupt oder wann zurückgenommen wird!
Und telekom stellt sich auch sturr(hab da heut noch mal angerufen, die wollen einem gar nicht helfen, die wollen nur geld sehen)!!!!
Will jetzt noch mal schriftl, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, Einspruch einlegen!
Weiß zwar nicht ob mir das hilft, ein Versuch ist es aber wert!
Habt ihr das auch schon gemacht?Wenn ja, was habt ihr geschrieben?
Was muss da drin stehen?
Hat jemand ein Musterschreiben?
Oder weiss jemand wo ich eins finde?
Also bitte meldet euch und unterrichtet mich wie ihr nun weiterverfahren seid!
Danke im Voraus!

Grüße phil0308


----------



## sascha (28 Februar 2005)

gucksu unter www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Februar 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> gucksu unter www.dialerschutz.de/downloads.php


Da ist der Netzanbieter-Musterbrief "in Bearbeitung"  (ist es sinnvoll, den nächsten link zu nehmen? Ich weiß ja nicht, was da für Muster waren... Ist schon so lange her  )


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

Hi,

ich hab auch den Dialer 090090000931 für einmal 13 Euro eingefangen. Dank Einzugsermächtigung bin ich die Kohle auch schon wirklich los. Mein Einspruch bei Magenta wurde abgeschmettert, da es sich ja um einen seriösen Dialer handelt. Von RegTP kam eben eine Mail zurück mit  allgemeingehaltenen Inhalt über die Aufgaben der RegTP, den Maßnahmen, die eingeleitet werden sobald Verdacht des Mißbrauchs besteht usw. aber nichts davon, dass sie gegen den oben genannten Dialer vorgehen...

Er ist auch nicht in der Liste:
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

Ich hatte schon alles zur RegTP geschickt, was gewünscht war und ich auf meinem Rechner finden konnte. Da bin ich echt ein wenig enttäuscht. Als Endverbraucher ist man mal wieder der Leidtragende


----------



## BenTigger (1 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab auch den Dialer 090090000931 für einmal 13 Euro eingefangen. Dank Einzugsermächtigung bin ich die Kohle auch schon wirklich los.



Aber nur, wenn du es dabei belässt. Auch mit Einzugsermächtigung hat man Zeit, dagegen anzugehen, meist 6 Wochen......


----------



## Der Jurist (1 März 2005)

Erste-Hilfe-Kasten
Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

*090090000929*

Hallo Leute. 

Auch ich habe letzten Monat (Februar) eine hohe Tel.rechnung bekommen u. mich auf der Suche nach dieser Matrix Telecommunications Firma gemacht.
Somit habe ich euch gefunden. 
Vielen Dank für die Vorarbeiten, ich wollte nämlich schon aufgeben, weil ich garnicht weiss, was ich jetzt machen soll. 
Meine Vorgehensweise : 
ich kämpfe mich durch eure Seiten, somit weiss ich erstmal, was ihr so gemacht habt.
Dann werde ich in meinem PC schauen, ob ich irgendetwas nachweisen kann, ob man sieht, dass sich der Dialer eingewählt hat. Problem : habe vor 1 Woche ein Dialerschutzprogramm installiert. Somit könnte das ganze hinfällig sein.
Werde auf alle Fälle die Regulierungsbehörde informieren.
Falls sich neue Sachen bei euch ergeben haben, bitte hier veröffentlichen!

Danke


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2005)

*sssasas.exe*

Auch ich habe mir diesen Dialer eingefangen.Habe mich bei der regtp beschwert.Wollen jetzt die exe von diesem dialer ansonsten können sie angeblich nichts tun.Habe die exe leider nicht mehr.Was soll ich eurer Meinung tun.Habe einen Schaden von 169 Euro.


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2005)

*Re: sssasas.exe*



			
				paul12 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich eurer Meinung tun.


Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein betroffener User auf jeden Fall Zeit gewinnen. Die RegTP hat bereits gesicherte Erkenntnisse, dass da was nicht stimmt und vorallem, wie da was nicht stimmt. Es dürfte somit nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, dass Maßnahmen ergriffen werden, die die User schadlos stellt. Doch bis dahin
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Letztendlich ab und an hier ins Forum rein schau´n, da die Maßnahmen der RegTP hier wohl als erstes gespiegelt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2005)

*Re: sssasas.exe*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dass da was nicht stimmt und vorallem, wie da was nicht stimmt.


...und, wie mir ein kleines Vögelchen sang, auch _wer_ da nicht stimmt... Alles Charaktersache, Herr ***? Sie fliegen... ...bald raus!!!
hofft
Kleinvögelzüchter
aka


			
				Hippocrates schrieb:
			
		

> LIFE is short, ART is long


...und wer am Schluß den schwarzen Peter hat, der hat verloren...


----------



## Reducal (1 März 2005)

...oder nagelts letztlich doch mal wieder?


_(Eine PN können Sie sich dieses Mal sparen, diese Frage ist retorisch!)_


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2005)

Watzlawick/Anleitung zum Unglücklichsein schrieb:
			
		

> Behalten Sie sich Ihren Hammer, Sie Rüpel





			
				Paul Simon schrieb:
			
		

> I'd rather be a hammer than a nail, yes I would, if I could (...) Well the ’spanish boys’ had their day in court, And now it was time for some fuckin’ law and order. The electric chair for the greasy pair - Said the judge to the court reporter


@Forum: Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, aber ich muss meiner Wut hier hin und wieder in diesen kryptischen Botschaften ihren Lauf lassen, damit ich nicht zerplatze...
@Reducal: Sie haben _trotzdem_ eine neue PN.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 März 2005)

@Aka und Reducal,
denkt Ihr etwa, man könne in diesem Fall endlich mal den schwarzen *Peter* für diese Abzocke fest*nageln*? BTW, in einer völlig unerklärlichen Assoziation, wusstet Ihr übrigens, dass laut Bundesanzeiger am 11. Januar die Life & ART Restaurants AG in die eMind AG umgewandelt wurde? 

@fuer Leute, denen diese Firmennamen hier nichts sagen, ein altes Posting zur Vorgeschichte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54692#54692
Man bewundere insbesondere die Uebereinstimmung in Adresse und Name des Registered Agent, wenn man die folgenden Firmennamen unter https://sos-res.state.de.us/tin/GINameSearch.jsp eingibt:

```
Life and Art Group
Brain Solutions, Inc 
Matrix  Telecommunications.com
Best Investment Company
```
Zufaelle gibts...

Also an alle Geschaedigten, meine Kristallkugel sagt, dass dem Rufnummernblock 0900-90000929-32 das selbe Schicksal ereilen wird wie die Rufnummern 0900-90000606/928. 

TSCN


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> wusstet Ihr übrigens, dass laut Bundesanzeiger am 11. Januar die Life & ART Restaurants AG in die eMind AG umgewandelt wurde?


 Emind? Du meinst die frühere "Internet Commerce Development" aus Orgeon, deren Registrierungsfuzzi der Worldinvester von der New-York-Washingtion-Dover- Trulala-Inc ist und zufällig im Zusammenhang mit dem Firmenseiteninhaber der Liechtensteiner G*Oe* oder auch solo in diversen internationalen Anlageforen gelegentlich mit dem Attribut "suspekt" (teils auch schlimmer) auftaucht?

Links in ein off-topic-Paradies:
 Thema hwh-trustees/Ge*Oe*/Da*E*H*, Januar 2005
 Diligizerboard Februar 2005
gomopa-Forum, aktuell
 nicht schlecht, der zweite Beitrag...(Gomopa-Forum, Februar 2005)

Wenn man da mal Synergien realisieren könnte, brauchen manche Leute keinen Mantel mehr...


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2005)

...und wer weiß... vielleicht hatte die Entfernung eines gewissen threads dieses Forums ja ganz andere Gründe, als man (bzw. ich) immer dachte(n)...
weniger kyrillisch, ähnlich dubios???


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

Ist es nicht rührend? Eine Familiengeschichte aus dem Hause P *schluchz*


> Am 11.02.00 um 03:07 Uhr schrieb c*** ( Keine Homepage ):
> hallo m***,hier ist deine schwester .versuche dir aus miami eine nachricht zu senden,aber ich kam mal wieder nicht in meine e-mail rein.du kennst das problem,wir sprachen darueber.nun gut,also benutze ich das gaestebuch um einwenig zu schreiben.wir sprachen ja schon darueber,wir muessen nun auch unser gaestebuch auf den neuesten stand bringen(und zwar auf den internationalen stand-Englisch)ja hier in miami ist alles klar.die sonne scheint,beach ist wunderbar und all meine internationalen freunde sind wunderbar.alle sind hoch auf begeistert von unserem projekt.naja in nicht allzulanger zeit werden alle in berlin sein,um unser projekt(was alle phantastisch finden) kennenzulernen.ok alles weitere am telefon.ich versuche es jetzt nocheinmal bei webseit.ciao your sister c* from miami south beach.in 3 wochen bin ich ja for sure in berlin.


Was das hier soll? Na, vielleicht ein Hinweis... Es gibt nicht nur MP, sondern auch SP und CP...
cherchez les femmes...?


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

Warum denke ich heute immer an vergangene Zeiten? 
http://www.sammleraktie.de/nav/6516.htm
What the hell hat das alles mit diesen Dialern zu tun?
Aber andererseits: Hat das jemand behauptet?


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was sehe ich denn da:
www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?emindgroup.de


----------



## Reducal (4 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> was sehe ich denn da:
> www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?emindgroup.de


Dieser M.P. kommt echt weit rum - war er noch bis neulich im deutschen Bingen ansässig, so ist er "offiziell" ausgewandert und gibt heute eine ladungsfähige Adresse in Frankreich an! _Wenn das mal so stimmt?!_


----------



## littlebird's prompter (5 März 2005)

[spekulationsmodus]
MP wurde ja auch schon in einem leider etwas chaotischen thread hier erwähnt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4119&start=90&postdays=0&postorder=asc
Da stand doch zu lesen, dass eine weitere dieser Firmen mt der gleichen Adresse in Delaware für die moldconecta-Nummer 090090000193 verantwortlich war
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=46869#46869

interessant, dass diese Firma in einer geänderten whois nicht mehr die Adresse in Delaware benützt, sondern einen Hotspot in Maryland als Adresse angibt (und auch nicht mehr mp*solutions):
http://intel.jiwire.com/wi-fi-wirel...maryland-md-us-the-ups-store-4613-1055707.htm
www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?atlantic-power.com

s.a. ICSTIS 25.2.2005
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=168
Die ICSTIS dusselt also offenbar mit denen rum ohne zu merken, mit wem sie es zu tun hat??? (stichwort greenock/premium)


> Atlantic Power, Inc
> 435 North Dupont Highway
> PO Box 576
> 19903-576 Dover
> ...


Also: Der Bingener MP ist Registrierungsbevollmächtigter (nicht nur) für diese moldconecta-Nummer gewesen, deren Inhaber eine Firma in USA war, wo MP in der e-mail aufgetaucht ist???

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Typ in Delaware, dieser Mr W*, der diese ganzen Firmenregistrierungen verantwortet?
http://www.conway.com/de/cdedc.htm
www.cdedc.org
Was hat der mit MP zu tun???
Oder ist die Antwort der Europavertreter A*K*, der Banker aus Berlin? (auf der cdedc-Seite steht als Adresse das Regus-Bürocenter in Brüssel, im Bericht der "Welt" die des Regus-Bürocenters Berlin)
und wieso sind soooo viele seltsame Firmen dort registriert?

oder müsste man vielleicht mal suchen, welche Firmen in OREGON registriert worden sind?
"Schweizer Sparkasse" und so Zeugs?
http://pub159.ezboard.com/fdiligizerfrm23.showMessage?topicID=466.topic

dort erwähnt
Euro-American-Trading-Bank
s.u.a.
http://www.kanzlei-ebp.de/aktuellefaelle/bavaria.htm
http://www.kaerner.de/news.htm#bavaria

siehe auch diese Liste unauthorisierter Banken im US-Bundesstaat Oregon...
http://www.cbs.state.or.us/external/dfcs/enforce/ub.htm
(von dort kann man wohl wochenlang dubiose Investoren suchen mit Kontakten nach Deutschland...
ein spannender link, betreffend den Honorarkonsul von Samoa in Düsseldorf, ist leider nicht mehr im Diligizerboard zu finden 
http://www.google.de/search?num=100...ro+Investment+Banking+Trust"&btnG=Suche&meta=
Es gibt nur noch den
http://p067.ezboard.com/fdiligizerfrm11.showMessage?topicID=488.topic
Mannomann, was für eine Geschichte


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

ES kommt Bewegung in die Sache
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9505


> Recherchen unserer Experten fanden allerdings auch eine weitere Site, die dasselbe ActiveX-Object einsetzt, und die illegale Auto-Dialer für die Rufnummern 90090000929 bis 90090000932 bereitstellt. Diese Site ist laut WhoIs auf die gleiche Person registriert wie die Webseite, die den registrierten Dialer zur Rufnummer 0900-90000930 einsetzt.


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

Hallo,
habe heute mit der RegTP telefoniert.
Demnach soll die 0900-90000929 innerhalb der nächsten zwei Tage abgeschaltet werden!
Hört sich ja nach wirklich guten Nachrichten an!

Grüße
Osso


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe heute mit der RegTP telefoniert. Demnach soll die 0900-90000929 innerhalb der nächsten zwei Tage abgeschaltet werden!


Zeit wirds, meine Prognose ist immerhin schon zwei Wochen alt.

Doch auch bei einem nicht unbekannten Telco (nicht die T-Com!) sieht man bereits den Maßnahmen entgegen. Die Nummern 090090000-929 bis -932 wurden an ein britischen Untenehmen vermietet, das auch in D ein Schwesterunternehmen hat. Von da aus kommt die amerikanische Atlantic Power Inc. ins Spiel, die (angeblich) wiederum die Matrix Telekommunication Inc. aus NY bedient, welche dann gezielt in den deutschen Dialermarkt eingegriffen hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2005)

Da kannst Du doch wohl nur die britische Telco meinen, die frühers ja z.B. auch die haldex-Nummern... oder?
Und die Atlantic Power wiederum soll Probleme mit der britischen ICSTIS haben:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/icstis2002/default.asp?node=74&id=168
Obwohl eine e-mail Sinn macht an die Adresse, die mir vorliegt?
Kiz**, R* mpet**[email protected]
435 N. Dupont Hwy.
dover, de 19903
???
Mit einem hotspot in Maryland kann ich Dummie doch nix anfangen...


----------



## Anonymous (15 März 2005)

Datensatz gefunden Suchergebnis: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reg.-Nr.: 90090000930-1584254 vom : Nov 17 2004 3:52PM Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig. 
Adressierungsmerkmal : w*w.lingeriegold.com
Hash - Wert :A9CE6FDC447E56721EF3EFDC146521C8C01865AB 
Dateiname : vcl-498381.exe 
Dialer - Version : (ohne)  
Inhalteanbieter : E. L., Via Massagno 35, 6900 Lugano, Switzerland - []
Wirkungsweise und Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten

*[Virenscanner: Namen und Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2005)

immo(Gast) schrieb:
			
		

> 090090000930 - Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen.


Das betrifft alle Nummern in diesem Zusammenhang, also die

090090000929
090090000930
090090000931
090090000932
Der Datenbankeintrag > HIER < wird sicher in den nächsten Stunden ein Update erfahren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 März 2005)

Happy Birthday, lieber Aka, happy Birthday to me 
bitte alle Betroffenen, die noch Beweismaterial haben, dieses nicht zu verschenken. Schwarzer Peter wird gesucht!

und ein besonderer Gruß nach St. Gallen:
Wenn Sie, Herr B., nicht verantwortlich sind, dann stellen Sie bitte eine Strafanzeige! Danke!!!
(gleiches gilt analog für die anderen Schweizer in diesem Fall)


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

Heute wieder ein Anruf des freundlichen Telekom-Mitarbeiters...

Ich bekomme über den Dialerbetrag eine Gutschrift, da er nicht legal oder so gewesen sei...

Nur hab ich doch den Betrag gar nicht bezahlt... Naja, mal sehen was kommt *g*


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie, Herr B., nicht verantwortlich sind, dann stellen Sie bitte eine Strafanzeige!


Obwohl wahrscheinlich niemand aus der Schweiz in der Lage sein dürfte, eine ernsthafte und durchzusetzende Strafanzeige gegen dich zu initiieren, frage ich mich sowieso, nach dem WESHALB - Fragen allein kostet i. d. R. nichts und ist von Haus aus nicht strafbewährt. Wer Fragen nicht über sich ergehen lassen will, der muss dass nur hinreichend ggü. dem Fragenden zur Kenntnis bringen und kann ihn ggf. zivil zur Unterlassung bringen - eine Belästigung ist hier weder vom schweizer noch vom deutschen Gesetzgeber erfasst, das käme allenfalls dem "groben Unfug" nahe und der wurde (mWn) vor Jahrzehnten aus den Strafgesetzbüchern entfernt (leider!)


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2005)

immo2alsGast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme eine Gutschrift ...
> 
> Nur hab ich doch den Betrag gar nicht bezahlt...



Deine Rechnung weist eine fiktive Minusposition auf und die wird durch die fiktive Gutschrift positiviert. Unterm Strich ist Dein Konto hinsichtlich der Dialerposition auf "0" gestellt, die Forderung hat sich somit erledigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2005)

Die Forderung ist also ebenso weg wie das Vertrauen in einen Telekomanbieter, der behauptet, den Dialer geprüft zu haben?


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ... Telekomanbieter, der behauptet, den Dialer geprüft zu haben?


Die Prüfung ist mit wenigen Klicks erreicht und für die BO-Mitarbeiter ist nach wie vor Gesetz, was in der  Datenbank der RegTP steht. Manche sind etwas tiefgründiger und forschen nach dem Kunden der T-Com, der die Nummern an die Atlantic Power Inc. vergeben hat. Und siehe da, man kommt wieder auf ein durchaus seriöses Unternehmen, einer Tochter der Britsh Telecom. Doch wenn ich mir den Sitz des Unternehmens so betrachte, dann habe ich schon wieder infogenierte Geister im Sinn. In Grasbrunn macht man mit der BA rum, warum auch nicht mit der BT (wohlgemerkt, ohne dass die BT (Germany) was davon weiß!)


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2005)

update: Man gibt also die Adresse von "Ernst & Young" in Nicosia an, die Faxnummer passt. 
Das spricht für eine Steuersparlösung nach der Art von
www.asoziale-marktwirtschaft.com

aber ob das schon alles ist? Man probiere z.B. mal folgendes
Experiment

Warum taucht z.B. A*A* von den Buchprüfern von Enron & Worldcom, bei einer gemeinsamen Firma auf, zusammen mit 
dem Inhalteanbieter von dem hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9563
und einem gewissen M*P*D* (Adresse einer seiner Firmen:
8391 Beverly blvd
pmb700
Los Angeles

(maaatlock).

und welche Adresse verwendeten die Matlocker in Belize? Die der ebenso namhaften wie ebenso umstrittenen "Morgan & Morgan"
http://www.morimor.com/main7a.htm

Ich bin weit davon entfernt, das zu verstehen, ich sammle es nur...


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin weit davon entfernt, das zu verstehen, ich sammle es nur...


Wenn wir zwei das nimmer kapiern, wer, frage ich Dich, wer dann? Selbst in den Unternehmen weiß doch Linke nicht mehr was die Rechte tut und bei der Gelegenheit scheint der Verdacht der Geldwäsche noch weiter entfert zu sein, als man glauben mag. Das System ist dermaßen global dezentralisiert, dass es kaum noch möglich ist irgendwelche Rückschlüsse auf den Geldfluss zu ziehen, geschweige denn auf die ursprüngliche Straftat mit den Dialern - von Verbrechen ist hier keine Spur aber von "perfekten Vergehen".  :-?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 März 2005)

Auch Begeher perfekter Vergehen vergehen sich am Allgemeinwohl, was wohl eigentlich in grauer Vorzeit mal einer der Gründe war, überhaupt "Vergehen" zu ahnden. Moses hieß der Typ damals, glaube ich, der diktiert bekam:
"Du sollst nicht begehren deines Nächsten Hab und Gut".
So. Das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2005)

@Aka, bei Deinem Experiement ist mir etwas lustiges aufgefallen. 
Kann sich BT kein eigenes Buero leisten, sondern muss sich die mit dem Ableger dem Porno Content Anbieter Private Media Group teilen? Oder ist gar BT in dieses Geschäft mit eingestiegen? Schliesslich tummelt sich in diesem Biz auch anscheinend eine deutsch-rosa Firma, die mit T beginnt, und bei mir einen gewissen Brechreiz ausloest...

Aber vielliecht teilen die sich auch nur ihre Offshoresteuersparanwaltkonsultantberatervertretung? 
Ich bin mir sicher, Du hast das eh schon gewusst...



			
				Link von Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Company name:  	BT Solutions Ltd
> Address:  36 Vyronos str.
> Nicosia Tower Centre, 2nd floor, office 201
> Postcode: 1096
> ...






> Fraserside Holdings, Ltd.
> 36, Vyronos Avenue
> Nicosia Tower Centre
> 2nd Floor
> ...



http://www.stockselector.com/secfiling.asp?symbol=PRVT&filingno=485864


> This filing amends the Current Report on Form 8-K filed by the registrant, Private Media Group, Inc., on January 14, 2003, in connection with the acquisition of Barbuda B.V. by the registrant’s wholly-owned subsidiary, Fraserside Holdings Limited.



http://www.prnewswire.co.uk/cgi/news/release?id=71571


> Die Private Media Group Inc.(Nasdaq: PRVT), das weltweit führende Unternehmen für Erwachsenenunterhaltung gehobener Qualität, hat eine nicht-exklusive Vereinbarung über die Zusammenarbeit bei Online-Content mit der Ya.com Internet Factory unterzeichnet.
> ...
> Ya.com Internet Factory, eine Tochter von T-Online, ist ein führendes Internetunternehmen in Spanien mit Schwerpunkt auf der Entwicklung und Erstellung regional spezifischer Inhalte, Services und E-Commerce für Internetnutzer in Südeuropa, hauptsächlich Spanien und Portugal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2005)

ebenso lustig: Die Adresse der Private in Gibraltar entspricht der einer Dialerfirma (Dialer 2003 ltd alias dialerxp), die vorher die Adresse "Portland House - Suite 23" verwendet hatte (bekanntermassen die Komplementäradresse zur Adresse des crosskirk-Käufers).
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das Zufall ist...
Übrigens verbindet etwas die von Dir erwähnte Private Media mit einer deutschen XXX-XXL-Firma aus Flensburg: nämlich eine niederländische Holding "Consipio BV", der Anteile beider Unternehmen gehören...

@ya.com:
http://www.martinalia.com/breve.php3?id_breve=65

siehe im Forum:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6158&highlight=gana
(die gana internet verwendet in delaware die gleiche Firmenadresse wie eine web recommendada, siehe deren whois.
(siehe
http://board.protecus.de/showtopic.php?threadid=12318&pagenum=3 etwa 6. posting), siehe auch: hier


P.S.: Nichts davon hat auf den ersten Moment was mit diesem Dialer zu tun - aber alles zeigt, wie verworren die Zusammenhänge sind...


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2005)

@ Aka und TSCN



> ...ein durchaus seriöses Unternehmen, einer Tochter der Britsh Telecom.


Allerdings muss erwähnt werden, dass das Londoner  Töchterlein hier beteiligt ist.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 März 2005)

@Reducal, ja stimmt, ist schon zuviel verlangt von BT, seine Kinder unter Kontrolle zu handeln:


			
				Optus vs Gilsan schrieb:
			
		

> In the present case, the originating carriers were AT&T Corporation (“AT&T”) and Hellenic Telecommunications Organisation SA (“Hellenic”). During the period material to these proceedings, the relevant portion of AT&T’s business was taken over and conducted by Concert Global Network Services Limited (“Concert”), a joint venture of AT&T and BT Plc.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2005)

Ja, dieser Fall in Australien... Und wer verdammt war denn der Pornoanbieter aus Gibraltar? Laut Medienberichten und der Gerichtsaktenm war diese Gilsan sehr groß - wer ist/war Gilsan???


----------



## Anonymous (19 März 2005)

*matrix telecommunications*

J[...],P[...],M.P.,S.P. etc. - lauter Bösewichte ?
Wahnsinn ! Das klingt ja alles wie ein Krimi. Warum stellt sich die RegTP blind? Die haben doch sicher viel mehr Möglichkeiten zur Recherche als von euch herausgefunden.
Mir gab man übrigens als Adressierungsmerkmal der dubiosen Firma "www.[...]" an. Diese Seite existiert aber nicht.
Ich glaube das mit der Strafanzeige erstatten ist für einen Laien wie mich noch das beste.

edit/modaction


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2005)

*Re: matrix telecommunications*



			
				retual schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben doch sicher viel mehr Möglichkeiten zur Recherche ...


Der Glaube daran sollte Berge versetzen können.


			
				retual schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das mit der Strafanzeige erstatten ist für einen Laien wie mich noch das beste.


...eher nur ein Alternative zum Zeitvertreib - die frühen Hinweise an die RegTP un damit ein hohes Beschwerdevolumen bis zur Schallgrenze der Deregistrierung, das hatte taug!

Übrigens - erste Widerspruchsführer, die den Preis widerwillig bezahlt hatten, wurden bereits von der T-Com darüber informiert, dass sie eine Gutschrift erhalten. Voraussetzung war auf jeden Fall der ordentliche Widerspruch gegen die strittige Rechungsposition mit einer der hier einschlägigen PRNummern.


----------



## sascha (19 März 2005)

> Übrigens - erste Widerspruchsführer, die den Preis widerwillig bezahlt hatten, wurden bereits von der T-Com darüber informiert, dass sie eine Gutschrift erhalten.



 :thumb:


----------



## cicojaka (19 März 2005)

*Re: matrix telecommunications*

Nicht nur die RegTP stellt sich anscheinend bedingt blind, auch gewisse andere Behörden... [edit: zur Vermeidung von Missverständnissen im Geiste zu ergänzen: ...sollten mal die Augen weit aufmachen]
Auf das zuständige Amtsgericht hoffe ich noch


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2005)

*Re: matrix telecommunications*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> .... das zuständige Amtsgericht ....


Für was/wen?


----------



## cicojaka (19 März 2005)

*Re: matrix telecommunications*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das saaag ich nicht, weils mir jemand verboooooooten hat  
@retual: Deine Seite ([email protected]) ist registriert auf einen Herrn, den es da nicht geben kann, da es laut Auskunft von Anwohnern die Adresse nicht gibt (090090000931).
All diese Wunderlichkeiten sind aber en detail der RegTP (und ein paar anderen) bekannt 
(Übrigens: Es sind tatsächlich in erster Linie "Wunderlichkeiten" und ein gewisser Herr würde mir wahrscheinlich einen Nagel ins Gesicht hauen, wenn ich _ihm_ hier einen oder gar den schwarzen Peter definitiv in die Hand drücken würde. Ich glaube ja nur, diesen "schwarzen Peter" da ab und zu _erahnen_ zu können, aber es zählt ja nur, was man auf der Hand hat... Ganz am Ende


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2005)

*Re: matrix telecommunications*



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> .... aber es zählt ja nur, was man auf der Hand hat... Ganz am Ende.


Amtsgericht hin oder her, wer weiß, womöglich kommt das Problem gar nicht vom Rhein. Vielleicht ist man ja zwischenzeitlich, nach wirtschaftlichem Fiasko umgezogen - und damit meine ich ausdrücklich nicht nach Frankreich!



			
				cj schrieb:
			
		

> Das saaag ich nicht, weils mir jemand verboooooooten hat


Na dann, gute Naaaaaaacht (Saschas Glaskugel und das Licht ausschaltend!)


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2005)

Hmm. Angenommen, meine Chaostheorie stimmt und die Identität des C*B* wurde missbraucht. Wenn der jetzt eine Anzeige stellt, in der Schweiz, dann wird nach dem _cui bono_ gefragt - und könnte _cui_ hier nicht  ... auch in die Schweiz führen???
Die entsprechenden schweizerischen Behörden (BAKOM, KOBIK, MELANIE) klangen nicht uninteressiert 
www.fedpol.ch --> sehr nette Leute dort, nehmen sich am Freitag nachmittags 'ne Stunde Zeit...
(In diesem Zusammenhang äußere ich hier mal Interesse an einer guten und verständlichen Dokumentation des Vorfalles - und natürlich Interesse an Mitstreitern zur Reduzierung des Zeitaufwands)


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2005)

@ Aka-Aka
das Problem für deutsche Ermittler dürfte daran liegen, dass die nicht ohne offiziellem Rechthilfeersuchen der StA mit den Schweizer Behörden in Kontakt treten dürfen. Als unbeteiligter Zeuge kannst Du aber - wenn denn schon mal Kontakt zu Stande kommt -  Empfehlungen aussprechen, um entsprechende Kontakt auf dem "kurzen Dienstweg" zu stricken, vorausgesetzt, Du weißt wer sich mit der Materie in D beschäftigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

Die Crux des aktuellen Falles: keine schweizer Nummer... Als ich von Auslandsnummer sprach, klang der nette Herr von melani durchaus interessiert. Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt. Bisher habe ich nur eine Eingangsbestätigung meiner Meldung, aber es ist ja Wochenende 
Wer sich (technisch!) besser auskennt, könnte (aufgrund der Tatsache, dass massgebliche Dinge auf schweizerischen Seiten passiert sind) eine Meldung dort in Erwägung ziehen. Oder: hier. 
nettes Bild:


----------



## Reducal (21 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> melani


Was ist das, ist das staatlich, womöglich sowas wie das BSI in D?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 könnte hinkommen... melani ist eher technisch orientiert, ofcom/bakom ist wie regtp, kobik ist polizeilich


> Juristische Prüfung der strafrechtlichen Relevanz eingegangener Verdachts- meldungen, Koordination mit laufenden Verfahren und Überweisung des Dossiers an die örtlich und sachlich zuständigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden im In- und Ausland.


klingt gut, nicht wahr?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

wer noch Infos zu diesem Fall hat, die hier nicht stehen, möge mir eine PN schreiben. Bitte möglichst umgehend. v.a. geht's um Verbindungen des Falles zu früheren Fällen (alles klar?)
danke


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> wer noch Infos zu diesem Fall hat, die hier nicht stehen, möge mir eine PN schreiben.


...oder gleich an mich, da Aka die Infos aufbereitet und weiterleitet.   

Alles in allem scheint´s der Spuk wohl vorüber zu sein - wohl dem, der gegen eine entstandene Forderung bei der T-Com Widerspruch erhoben hat.

@ Aka - ich glaube, die Suppe ist recht versalzen!  :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Aka - ich glaube, die Suppe ist recht versalzen!  :lol:


 Ich lieb die Jungs halt so, da passiert so was schon... Aber an die Schweizer ging was, da ist mehr Salz als Suppe dran/drin
(ich hab Dich doch richtig verstanden?)
Man muggelt derzeit mit Zielen in Italien, musketiermunkelt man


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> da ist mehr Salz als Suppe dran/drin


Die Post kam an, doch hier stellt sich das ewige Schweigen ein!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ich meine melani, die bekam heute Post und wollte wissen, inwieweit es Hinweise auf verwickelte Schweizer Personen, Scheinpersonen und Firmen gibt. Entweder sie lesen's, dann sind sie bis Weihnachten beschäftigt - oder sie lesen's nicht - dann kann ich aus nix machen. 
Aber wenn Du was für mich tun willst: Erklär mir das mit "Atlantic Power" noch einmal.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97112#97112


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ich meine melani, .... Hinweise auf verwickelte Schweizer Personen, Scheinpersonen und Firmen gibt.



0 - zumindest aus den mir bekannten Verstrickungen!


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

*0900 900 00 931*

Hallo,

wir hatten auch so einen Dialer, 0900 900 00 931,

sehr merkwürdig, batch-Dateien die sich selbst löschen,
undefinierbare Objekte bei MS IE Downloaded Programmfiles
(Active X) also sehr schwer nachweisbar!

17.01.2005 ca 5 Euro
19.01.2005 ca 16 Euro
21.01.2005 ca 3 Euro

Wir haben schon den Einzelverbindungsnachweis!

Ich werde mich beschweren und die Lastschrift zurückfordern,
aber geht denn mehr ??

Mehr wird wohl nicht rauskommen.
Kennt jemand die  0900 900 00 931?

Gerd


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2005)

*Re: 0900 900 00 931*



			
				Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich beschweren und die Lastschrift zurückfordern,
> aber geht denn mehr ??


Was soll mehr gehen? Schreibe einen Widerspruch an die T-Com und Du bekommst den bezahlten Betrag erstattet - das ist bei dieser Nummer derzeit gängige Praxis. Wenn Du mehr zu dem Thema wissen willst und was da so los war, bitte einfach > HIER < anfangen mit lesen.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2005)

*Re: 0900 900 00 931*



			
				Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemand die  0900 900 00 931?
> 
> Gerd



RegTP


> Reg.-Nr.:  90090000931-1584253 vom:  17.11.2004 15:49:05
> Registrierung wurde zurückgenommen. Die Rücknahme ist noch nicht bestandskräftig.


cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2005)

*Re: 0900 900 00 931*



			
				Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> aber geht denn mehr ??


Sieht nicht gut aus, was das "mehr" angeht...
Aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben...


			
				stgb §263a - computerbetrug schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) § 263 Abs. 2 bis 7 gilt entsprechend.
> 
> ...


s.a. §263
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263.html


> (2) Der Versuch ist strafbar.
> 
> (3) In besonders schweren Fällen ist die Strafe Freiheitsstrafe von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren. Ein besonders schwerer Fall liegt in der Regel vor, wenn der Täter
> 
> ...



Ich fürchte, dass es aber keinen Kläger, keinen Richter, keinen Tatnachweis, keinen Schuldigen und demzufolge auch keine Gerechtigkeit geben wird...



			
				Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr wird wohl nicht rauskommen.
> Kennt jemand die  0900 900 00 931?
> Gerd


 wenn Du noch was hast, speichere es mal ab und legs Dir in den Schrank. Manchmal fragt Jahre später mal ein Oberstaatsanwalt nach so'm Zeugs  Bis die da ankommen, ist's wohl ca. 2007 - aber sie werden ankommen...


----------



## TomW (11 April 2005)

*Re: matrix telecommunications*



> Übrigens - erste Widerspruchsführer, die den Preis widerwillig bezahlt hatten, wurden bereits von der T-Com darüber informiert, dass sie eine Gutschrift erhalten. Voraussetzung war auf jeden Fall der ordentliche Widerspruch gegen die strittige Rechungsposition mit einer der hier einschlägigen PRNummern.


 [/quote]
Ich habe einen Brief von der telekom erhalten, indem sie mir mittteilt, dass ich eine Gutschrift über den strittigen Betrag 19,60Euro erhalte, "im Sinne eines weiterhin guten Verhältnisses."
Ich hatte den Betrag nicht gezahlt und Widerspruch eingelegt. Die Telekom schreibt jetzt aber, "die Buchung der Gutschrift erfolgt FREIWILLIG und OHNE ANERKENNUNG EINER RECHTSPFLICHT."
Sie schreiben zudem, dass sie keine Anhaltspunkte für die Berechtigung meines Einwands gefunden haben. 
Ist doch komisch, oder? Warum dann die Gutschrift?
Jetzt der Clou: Einen Tag später bekomme ich einen Brief einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei aus Heidelberg, die von der telekom beauftragt wurde, ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren wegen des genannten Betrages gegen mich einzuleiten. Gesamtforderung inklusive Anwaltsgebühren 49,79 Euro. Nicht schlecht, oder?
Entweder ist das das Chaos im Verein oder aber vielleicht auch ein Trick:
Wenn ich jetzt die Summe begleiche, da ich ja das Guthaben bekommen habe, erkenne ich meine Zahlungsverpflichtung an und damit auch alle sich daraus ergebenden Forderungen. Damit hätten sie dann ihr Heu wieder rein. Was denkt ihr?
Ich werde auf jeden Fall erneut Widerspruch einreichen bei der Anwaltskanzlei und der telekom mit Verweis auf die Maßnahme der Regulierungsbehörde, und die Telekom auffordern, schriftlich auf die strittige Forderung und die sich daraus ergebenden Folgekosten zu verzichten. Denn das haben sie bis jetzt nicht gemacht.
Ich bin vorsichtig, da ich schon mal einen ähnlichen Streit mit der Telekom um eine unberechtigte Forderung hatte, wobei ich (damals noch im Lastschriftverfahren) die strittige Summe zurückerstattet bekam, nicht aber die Mehrwertsteuer und nicht die Mahngebühren. Diese wurden auch trotz meiner Forderung bis heute nicht bezahlt. Und wegen 12,35 Euro bin ich natürlich nicht vor Gericht gegangen.
Also bei mir ist der Stress noch nicht vorbei.
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 April 2005)

:stumm:
Würde ich das jetzt ehrlich kommentieren, hätte ich morgen eine Beleidigungsklage am Hals - Recht hätte ich trotzdem 


> Jetzt der Clou: Einen Tag später bekomme ich einen Brief einer Rechtsanwaltskanzlei aus Heidelberg, die von der telekom beauftragt wurde, ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren wegen des genannten Betrages gegen mich einzuleiten. Gesamtforderung inklusive Anwaltsgebühren 49,79 Euro. Nicht schlecht, oder?


Steht da ein Datum drauf? Ich mein ja nur...
regtp


> *09.03.2005*  	90090000929, 90090000930,90090000931,9009000093/2  	Abschaltung der Rufnummern zum 15.03.05, *Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung ab 15.08.03*


@Jurist(en)
Können die einfach "aus Versehen" trotzdem einen Rechtsanwaltsbrief schicken? Ist mir schon klar, dass die viiiiiele solcher Sachen laufen haben und das wahrscheinlich automatisch läuft - aber
das ist doch deren Problem

Na, bevor ich mich weiter ereifere: Von wann ist denn das Schreiben? Lass doch mal sehen


----------



## Bremsklotz (11 April 2005)

> Entweder ist das das Chaos im Verein oder aber vielleicht auch ein Trick:


Der rosa Riese hat zu große Füße um drauf zu treten.
So wie der manchmal (eher öfter) mit den Kunden umgeht, ist nicht kommentierbar, eigentlich auch nicht hinnehmbar.
Kannst ja mal auf "Brautschau" gehen. 
Neige ebenfalls dazu lieber  :stumm: zu sein.


----------



## Qoppa (11 April 2005)

*Re: matrix telecommunications*

@ Tom
in dem Fall würde ich mal eher Chaos vermuten. War bei mir auch so, daß ich ein halbes Jahr nach dem Forderungsverzicht der Telekom die Seilers zu einem Abschlußschreiben auffordern mußte ...  :roll: 
Du kannst das eigentlich ignorieren ... oder wenn Du ihnen schreibst, murmel mal was von negativer Feststellungsklage    Das beflügelt sie ungemein ...


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2005)

*Re: 0900 900 00 931*

noch eine Frage zum Datenschutz:

sollte man bei der Kopie der Einzelverbindungsnachweise

die anderen

Rufnaummern streíchen oder übermalen -

dann sähe er aber sehr komisch aus ...

vielen Dank auch ...

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2005)

Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> noch eine Frage zum Datenschutz:
> 
> sollte man bei der Kopie der Einzelverbindungsnachweise die anderen Rufnaummern streíchen oder übermalen - dann sähe er aber sehr komisch aus ...



...das mit dem Schwärzen ist nicht unüblich. Allerdings kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass jemand was mit den fremden Daten (Telefonnummern, Einwahlzeiten) anfangen kann/will.


----------



## Anonymous (21 April 2005)

*bisher keine Rückerstattung, trotz Erfolgsmeldung*

Der rosa Riese hat meine Beschwerde zur ...931 Einwahl erhalten. Erstattet mir die Kohle aber nicht zurück :bigcry: , da der Besitzer Einspruch eingelegt hat. Dies wurde mir telefonisch mitgeteilt. Man reagiere aber direkt, wenn die Klage abgewiesen würde...

Gruß
Gast


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2005)

*Re: bisher keine Rückerstattung, trotz Erfolgsmeldung*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> .... da der Besitzer Einspruch eingelegt hat. Dies wurde mir telefonisch mitgeteilt. Man reagiere aber direkt, wenn die Klage abgewiesen würde...


Einspruch wogegen oder war es ein Widerspruch gegen die Deregistrierung bei der RegTP? Die Registrierung ist "bestandskräftig zurück genommen", das heißt, es besteht nach Ansicht der RegTP kein Zahlungsanspruch. Außerdem gilt seit 15.3.05 ein rückwirkendes Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassoverbot. Gehe mit den Informationen aus der öffentlichen Datenbank der RegTP zu einem Anwalt und lass´ den das machen!


----------



## Teleton (21 April 2005)

Ich dachte bestandskräftig heisst das entweder 
kein Widerspruch gegen eine Deregistrierung eingelegt, 
oder gegen einen Widerspruchsbescheid keine Klage erhoben, 
oder ein Klageverfahren abgeschlossen ist.

Die DTAG fordert aber immer wieder mal Gebühren für Dialer ein auch wenn die Registrierung bestandskräftig zurückgenommen wurde( z.B. wenn ein Anbieterwechsel erfolgt).


----------



## Reducal (21 April 2005)

Ich tippe auf:





			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> ...kein Widerspruch gegen eine Deregistrierung eingelegt...


... denn die Bestandsfähigkeitserklärung kam doch erstaunlich schnell und unmittelbar nach der Fristverstreichung für etwaige Widersprüche. Außerdem, wer soll überhaupt widersprechen?
Die BT Solution Ltd. als Nummerninhaber, die sich mit dem deutschen TKG anscheinend nicht auskennt, die Registrierungsverantwortliche Matrix Kommunication.com Inc., die Schnittstelle zwischen den beiden erstgenannten Atlantic Power Inc. oder gar der schweizer Webmaster? Was die T-Com betrifft, so könnte der vom Gast genannte Widerspruch allenfalls von der BT kommen, da denen die Auschüttung der Anbietervergütung abgeht - woher das allerdings ein Niederlassungsmitarbeiter wissen will, wird wohl auf ewig unbeantwortet bleiben.


----------

